# Best RAM thread ever



## HowEver

NCIX.com - Buy Corsair PC2-5300 1GB 1X1GB DDR2-667 200PIN SODIMM Memory - VS1GSDS667D2 In Canada.

Corsair PC2-5300 1GB 1X1GB DDR2-667 200PIN SODIMM Memory



> Our Price:	*$24.99* CAD
> Savings Code 18811-1030. SAVE $30.27 off our regular price of $55.26 if you buy today! Special price ends 11/26/2007.
> *After Mail In Rebate: $14.99 CAD
> **Save $10.00* with manufacturer's mail-in rebate!
> Valid from Nov 20, 2007 to Nov 30, 2007















Canada Computers - Memory > Notebook Memory : Crucial Rendition 1GB DDR2 667/PC5300 200-pin SO-DIMM.

Crucial Rendition 1GB DDR2 667/PC5300 200-pin SO-DIMM

Everyday Low Price: *$29.99*
Promotional *Cash* Price:	* $28.99*
Product Specifications	
Memory Size	1GB
Memory Speed	DDR2 667Mhz
PINS	200-pin
DIMM Type	SO-DIMM
Error Checking	NON-ECC

and

NCIX.com - Buy Corsair Value Select Apple PC2-5300 2GB 2X1GB DDR2-667 200PIN SODIMM Dual Channel Mac Memory Kit - VSA2GSDSKIT667D2 In Canada.
Corsair Value Select Apple PC2-5300 2GB 2X1GB DDR2-667 200PIN SODIMM Dual Channel Mac Memory Kit
Reg. Price:	$99.99 CAD
Instant Rebate: - $40.00 CAD 
Limited time offer, while quantities last.
Our Price: *$59.99* CAD




_
Comp - SODIMM (laptop) RAM deals thread / Forums
The original reference, which is updated on redflagdeals from time to time.
Thanks to RFD member "jackboot."_[/SIZE]


----------



## MACinist

Curious if they would work with Macbook Pro's. I know that Kingston' cheaper branding (KVR series) although sames specs, for some reason is known to cause kernal panics in Macbook Pro's and so do some other "value" brands. While their Apple certified ram is fine. I bought the certified for my MBP. Paid below $200 for 1gb + 2gb matched kit total.


----------



## messed_kid

WEAK DUDE!! 

I paid exactly that for my 2x512mb last october....ordered through redflagdeals.


Now im mad.


----------



## HowEver

messed_kid said:


> WEAK DUDE!!
> 
> I paid exactly that for my 2x512mb last october....ordered through redflagdeals.
> 
> 
> Now im mad.


Did you curse the dealership when you drove your new car off the lot?

Did you curse the corner store when you left and took a bite of your candybar?

Everybody paid that much last October. There is just no reason to continue to, now.


----------



## mikeinmontreal

DirectCanada may be cheaper. My Powerbook Ram was much cheaper than NCIX, but NCIX price matches anyway and I think they are the same company. Damn, it feels like RFD in here.


----------



## HowEver

1GB / DDR2-667 / PC-5300 / Crucial / Direct Canada

Corsair PC2-5300 1GB 1X1GB DDR2-667 200PIN Sodimm Memory

$42.99 - $10 MIR + 9.99 Shipping = $42.98

Corsair PC2-5300 1GB 1X1GB DDR2-667 200PIN Sodimm Memory - DirectCanada


----------



## fyrefly

Nice deal HowEver. Even cheaper if you're not in BC, as you don't pay any PST.


----------



## (( p g ))

messed_kid said:


> Now im mad.


Haahahaha! I paid over $3000 for my first computer. It came equipped with a mind-boggling 250 meg hard drive, 4 screaming megs of RAM, a monitor that showed colours up to an eye-popping 640x480. Oh and it dazzled all with Windows 3.1. Years later it wasn't even worthy as a give-away. 

I guess I should be mad, too.


----------



## Deep Blue

(( p g )) said:


> Haahahaha! I paid over $3000 for my first computer. It came equipped with a mind-boggling 250 meg hard drive, 4 screaming megs of RAM, a monitor that showed colours up to an eye-popping 640x480. Oh and it dazzled all with Windows 3.1. Years later it wasn't even worthy as a give-away.
> 
> I guess I should be mad, too.


That's nothing. My first computer was a Toshiba laptop with a 20 MB HD and had one (or maybe two MB of RAM). Pre Windows 3.1. Just a blue screen with white pixels. Recycled it last year.


----------



## seetobylive

Deep Blue said:


> That's nothing. My first computer was a Toshiba laptop with a 20 MB HD and had one (or maybe two MB of RAM). Pre Windows 3.1. Just a blue screen with white pixels.


Ha! not even close! My first laptop was a patio stone and chisel! Now I use it to keep my feet off the dirt...


----------



## jamesB

All you youngsters missed out on the really good deals.
Like when I bought my first computer, a Radio Shack model 1, complete with 4K, yes that's K as in kilobytes, for just under $3000.
Notice there is no mention of a hard disk, they were'nt invented yet. Even 5.25" floppy drives were extra, at $700 for a whole 120K (there's that K again) of storage.
Most of us used cassette tape decks to store and load software programs and data.
My next system was a giant leap in technology, a Radio Shack model lll, with a whole 16K of ram and 2 double density floppies built in, mind you, it cost a tad more at $3600, but man was it a screamer.
The first hard drive I bought was a MicroScience 20meg, which cost $1100, and I installed it in my "state of the art" Ollivetti portable, which weighed 48lbs and was a large suitcase thing with a 9" crt screen.

jb.


----------



## mycatsnameis

HowEver said:


> 1GB / DDR2-667 / PC-5300 / Crucial / Direct Canada
> 
> Corsair PC2-5300 1GB 1X1GB DDR2-667 200PIN Sodimm Memory
> 
> $42.99 - $10 MIR + 9.99 Shipping = $42.98
> 
> Corsair PC2-5300 1GB 1X1GB DDR2-667 200PIN Sodimm Memory - DirectCanada


Problem with most of the memory stick MIRs I've found (including this one) is that theya re only good for one per order so if you order a matched pair of sticks (on the same PO) then you only get to claim one MIR ...


----------



## csonni

Any updated deals that anyone knows of in Canada for the MacBook? I have the stock 512 x 2- I will need to replace them with 1 gig x 2.


----------



## HowEver

mycatsnameis said:


> Problem with most of the memory stick MIRs I've found (including this one) is that theya re only good for one per order so if you order a matched pair of sticks (on the same PO) then you only get to claim one MIR ...


Some people can use a work address.


----------



## HowEver

Corsair Value Select Apple PC2-5300 1X1GB DDR2-667 200PIN Sodimm Mac Memory - DirectCanada

$34.99 after a $10 MIR.


----------



## HowEver

Corsair PC2-5300 2GB 2X1GB DDR2-667 200PIN SODIMM Dual Channel Memory Kit - DirectCanada

2 x 1GB = $81.46 (no rebate required)


----------



## meall

HowEver said:


> Sorry, the thread's not on ehMac, it's here:
> 
> Comp - SODIMM (laptop) RAM deals thread - Updated 28 June - RedFlagDeals.com Forums


Hi HowEver,

You posted a few deals here, including that one.

I'm in search for nice price on memory for my iMac 24" white (refurb, coming soon). I'm wandering if the deals you posted here should work fine in it? 

I had crucial memory in my actual PowerBook for 3 years, no problem. Not familiar with the Corsair memory, that is even much cheaper, but on the site DirectCanada, there is special memory noted Mac, while some are just "plain memory" I guest.

Any thought on that?


----------



## meall

HowEver said:


> Corsair PC2-5300 2GB 2X1GB DDR2-667 200PIN SODIMM Dual Channel Memory Kit - DirectCanada
> 
> 2 x 1GB = $81.46 (no rebate required)


According to Memory upgrades, flash media, and usb storage at Crucial.com, the iMac does not support dual channel memory. 

I do not know exactly what does that term mean, but from my understanding, this modules should be avoided!


----------



## monokitty

meall said:


> According to Memory upgrades, flash media, and usb storage at Crucial.com, the iMac does not support dual channel memory.
> 
> I do not know exactly what does that term mean, but from my understanding, this modules should be avoided!


As far as I know, dual-channel RAM can be used in the Mac (could be wrong), but the Internet is full of false information. I quick Google search of dual-channel RAM on the Mac revealed users posting that paired RAM on the iMacs boosted performance (as an example). I guess since the introduction of GMA-graphics Mac mini and MacBook, people think _every_ Mac requires and benefits from the use of paired RAM.  And even then, the Mac mini and MB don't _require_ matched RAM.


----------



## krs

Any good deals on 2 sticks of PC133 512M low density RAM for an 700 MHz eMac.
I find the current Canadian price of around $80 *each* rather steep.


----------



## CanadaRAM

meall said:


> According to Memory upgrades, flash media, and usb storage at Crucial.com, the iMac does not support dual channel memory.
> 
> I do not know exactly what does that term mean, but from my understanding, this modules should be avoided!


Crucial are flat out wrong.

Dual Channel memory is nothing more than two ordinary modules of the same size, speed and makeup - such as two 1 Gb modules. On a machine that implements Dual Channel architecture, the memory controller is able to access this matched pair of modules like one big module -- this results in a real world improvement of something like 6% - 8% over non-matched memory. 

All the Intel Macs implement Dual Channel when a matched pair is installed.

However, there is nothing wrong with running unmatched (non Dual channel) memory configurations -- such as a 2 Gb module and a 1 Gb module for 3 Gb total. In most cases, having the extra Gb of total RAM (3 Gb vs 2 Gb dual channel) gives you more performance increase than the 6% - 8% you give up by not having Dual Channel.

The other question: Yes, Corsair has 2 separate part numbers, the Macintosh ones start with VSA- rather than VS-. Is there any difference? Maybe not. But Corsair has elected to support the VSA- modules in Macs.


----------



## meall

CanadaRAM said:


> The other question: Yes, Corsair has 2 separate part numbers, the Macintosh ones start with VSA- rather than VS-. Is there any difference? Maybe not. But Corsair has elected to support the VSA- modules in Macs.


In my case, after many reading and such, I do not thing the price of the extra gig (up to 3 gig total) is a good choice. Not worth the price. So, I decided to go with a 2 gig upgrade.

According to your saying, it would be preferable to buy Corsair memory that are Apple certified. THere' not much more expensive anyway, a few bucks only.

Direct Canada also sell Crucial memory for about 130$ got 2x1 gig. A little bit more expensive. But I have this in my PB G4 and I know it is good memory.

Is there any added value to pay more for memory module because of a name, like in this case? Let's say it that way: I prefer to may 30$ more right away if its buying peace, than buy 30$ of problems (in shipping back and phone calls) with cheaper memory.

What's your opinion on this?


----------



## meall

Any comments on my recents questions in here?


----------



## CanadaRAM

meall said:


> Any comments on my recents questions in here?


Yeah - WTH are you doing posting at 2 AM then at 7 AM !!  

Like insurance, brand preference is a personal risk/satisfaction issue.

Unlike earlier Macs (some of which were exceedingly finicky on RAM specifications), the intel CoreXXXX Macs use standard DDR2-667 SODIMMs and seem to work with most modules. 

Except, of course, if the manufacturer cuts corners and releases non-standard or substandard product. Also, generic RAM always has the potential of engineering changes at any time, even within the same part number. This happened to Crucial - they had a decent generic PC2700 SODIMM that people were buying, and then they changed the design and the new ones (same part number) crashed 1st gen AlBooks badly. Crucial were forced to sell rebranded Samsung modules for use in those machines (and still do). 

And that's the comfort you are buying when you buy guaranteed compatible RAM. If the manufacturer specifically guarantees Mac compatibility, then you have the security of knowing you will have no issues with warranty or return.

The other thing is -- all 100% compatible RAM in an intel Mac will run at exactly, precisely the same speed -- there is no performance difference between brands. Any company that claims otherwise should be avoided as liars.

In general, I have seen a smattering of reports of incompatibility with "PC only" brands such as OCZ and the Kingston ValueRAM modules and the various random PC brands, but not enough to call it a trend as opposed to the normal 1% - 2% defect rate. So there's a very small added risk for doing your own testing on generic brand RAM. Up to you if you want to do that.

One thing to look for is a reputable seller who offers a lifetime warranty, and who has a no-cost (no restocking, no shipping cost) return or replacement if it doesn't work in your Mac. You don't want to be paying extra for their mistake, basically.


----------



## meall

CanadaRAM said:


> Yeah - WTH are you doing posting at 2 AM then at 7 AM !!


According to what I'm seeing here, I did not post at 2 AM. But I posted at 5AM, as I was up at that time. anyway 

I do understand that my good experience with Crucial may be a 3 years old experience that no longer apply. 

As for return and or exchange, is it the manufacturer that will offer the free shipping replacement and so, or the place I buy it?

Thanks for your inputs!


----------



## CanadaRAM

meall said:


> According to what I'm seeing here, I did not post at 2 AM. But I posted at 5AM, as I was up at that time. anyway


Ah - that'll be a Left Coast thing then. We get up so much later than y'all.


meall said:


> I do understand that my good experience with Crucial may be a 3 years old experience that no longer apply.
> 
> As for return and or exchange, is it the manufacturer that will offer the free shipping replacement and so, or the place I buy it?


Manufacturers never offer free shipping, this is down to the policies of the reseller. 

And to be clear, Crucial RAM is good ram -- the point was just one example to illustrate that *generic* memory (even a good name brand) is subject to change and go out of spec for some machines.


----------



## HowEver

Crucial Rendition 1GB PC2-5300 DDR2-667 240PIN DIMM Memory - DirectCanada

Crucial Rendition 1GB PC2-5300 DDR2-667 240PIN DIMM Memory

*$28.88*










There's no reason not to have 2GB RAM in your MacBook now.


----------



## csonni

Bought and installed 2 1 gig Corsair Mac sticks of ram and have had no problems. Roughly $100 total.


----------



## HowEver

Ehmac.ca: Crucial Technology - Crucial Rendition 1GB PC2-5300 DDR2-667 240-Pin DIMM Memory


----------



## thedave

Hi - after seeing this thread, i decided it was time to upgrade my mbp from 2x512 to 2x1G... but I don't know too much about hardware, SOOO....

What's the difference between 200 pin and 240 pin RAM? (if i recall, the 'crucial' ram was 240 pin and the corsair was 200)

in my excitement after reading page 2 of the thread i went ahead and ordered the "Corsair PC2-5300 1GB 1X1GB DDR2-667 200PIN Sodimm Memory", but I'm hoping i can cancel that and get the 2x1GB kit instead, though i figured i ought to find out about this pin business, first..

your knowledge, my gratitude - fair deal, no?  

thanks,
dave


----------



## nutsngum

i'm also looking to upgrade my macbook ram, can anyone recommend a specific brand/model?


----------



## HowEver

Desktop PC RAM $20/GB:
Crucial Rendition 1GB PC2-5300 DDR2-667 240PIN Dimm Memory - DirectCanada

nutsngum, all the RAM there is, is made by 3 or 4 companies and rebranded by a bunch more. But it's the same RAM. There have been very few reports of MacBooks not liking one brand or another. Just buy from somewhere that either guarantees the RAM will work for you or will allow a return without a restocking fee.


----------



## CanadaRAM

There is not a single Mac made that takes DDR2-667 240 pin DIMMs.

Please, Please stop posting links to incompatible RAM, you do your forum mates (especially new Mac owners) a disservice.

TheDave -- the 240 pin DIMMs will not fit the intel Macs. You need DDR2-667 200 pin *SO*DIMMs and no other type. 

While it is true that most well-built DDR2-667 SODIMMs will work in the intel Macs, it is good advice to deal with a reputable seller, who will take the RAM back with no restocking charge and no return shipping charge if it does not work. Be aware that some discount and big box sellers do not guarantee compatibility, and have restocking charges for "non-defective" returns.

Even better, deal with an Apple-aware seller who is capable of advising on the correct RAM for your model and backs it up with their guarantee of compatibility.

On the other point: To say that all RAM comes from the same three or four factories and is essentially identical, rebranded product, is an oversimplification. 

You have to distinguish between the chip foundry and the module assembler. 

There are a handful of chip foundries, which make the actual memory chips on the modules: Samsung, Hynix, Nanya, Micron, Qimonda (formerly Infineon), Fujitsu, Elpida (NEC Electronics), Renesas (Hitachi & Mitsubishi) Toshiba, PowerChip, ProMOS and a few others. Some foundries also contract-manufacture for Kingston, CEON and Transcend and a few others, so you will see chips branded with those names.

Some of these companies also assemble the chips onto Printed Circuit boards to make a finished module, which would be referred as, for example, "Samsung Original" - Samsung chips on a Samsung board assembled by Samsung.

But _many_ memory modules are made with these chips on third-party PC boards (these are referred to as "on Third", so a reseller-brand module might be a Micron-on-3rd module). 

The design of the PC board, and the programming of module with the correct Serial Presence Detect (SPD) settings are both critical to the module performing properly. Companies like OCZ, Corsair and Kingston custom design their own boards, and then assemble modules using major brand chips. There are also dozens of companies who just design and produce the PC boards for the generic assembly market

Then there are literally hundreds of module assembly companies, from small to large, who do the final assembly, soldering the chips onto the boards, and programming the SPD settings. Some of these are name brands you might recognize, and some are literally basement operations.
So just because a given module has a Samsung or Micron chipset on it, doesn't guarantee the compatibility or quality of the finished module.

Memory resellers can take either original or on-3rd modules and rebrand them, so a particular retail branded module may be Samsung original, Elpida-on-3rd, or many other configurations. The key is that a reputable seller will select quality parts, and test them for reliability and compatibility before offering them for sale.


----------



## HowEver

I paid $230+ for 2x1GB RAM some time ago, that now sells for $132 plus shipping and taxes at some of our ehMac-related friends'. Some local computer stores sell the exact same RAM for ~$70 taxes in, both sticks. Not just "made by any manufacturer" but made by the same one, branded the same, same box, same stickers, same part number, everything. CanadaRAM, in at least 100 different posts/messages on ehMac I've recommended you _by name_ based on your stellar reputation. But I'm sure that most people shop around a bit, even for computer components, and that may include people who sell computers.


----------



## CanadaRAM

Yes, and I agree with you -- the RAM market is exceedingly volatile.

If you know what you are looking for and if the seller will stand behind it, shopping around can turn up some good deals. You can sometimes hit a sale or a loss-leader promotion or a time-limited mail in rebate (2 Gb of name brand DDR2-667 SODIMMs at $70 is well below the current wholesale cost, and would not be a sustainable offer).


----------



## HowEver

This might be a loss leader, then:

Crucial Rendition 1GB 1X1GB PC2-5300 DDR2-667 200PIN Sodimm Memory - DirectCanada
Crucial Rendition 1GB 1X1GB PC2-5300 DDR2-667 200PIN Sodimm Memory $29.99 CAD / no rebate required.

btw readers shouldn't assume that a particular post is an answer to a request for a particular kind of RAM and whether it works for a specific purpose. People should ascertain that for themselves if they don't already know, or consult with the experts.


----------



## thedave

my god this is crazy! i just placed my order for the 2gb corsair apple kit (Corsair Value Select Apple PC2-5300 2GB 2X1GB DDR2-667 200PIN Sodimm Dual Channel Mac Memory Kit - DirectCanada ), thinking it couldn't get cheaper than that (95 total with tax & shipping), and yet, two days later i see this!! is canadadirect always so cheap, or are they just going a little nuts?


----------



## HowEver

NCIX.com - Buy Transcend PC2-5300 1GB DDR2-667 CL5-5-5 200PIN SODIMM Memory Module - JM667QSJ-1G In Canada.

Transcend PC2-5300 1GB DDR2-667 CL5-5-5 200PIN SODIMM Memory Module

$31.61

...


----------



## HowEver

Many updates to one source thread:

RedFlagDeals.com Forums - View Single Post - SODIMM (laptop) RAM deals - see 1st post - 20 Oct Update


----------



## HowEver

New NCIX sale.

NCIX.com - Buy Corsair PC2-5300 1GB 1X1GB DDR2-667 200PIN SODIMM Memory - VS1GSDS667D2 In Canada.

*Corsair PC2-5300 1GB 1X1GB DDR2-667 200PIN SODIMM Memory
*$29.99 

After rebate:

*$19.99* !!


----------



## 2hondas

HowEver said:


> New NCIX sale.
> 
> NCIX.com - Buy Corsair PC2-5300 1GB 1X1GB DDR2-667 200PIN SODIMM Memory - VS1GSDS667D2 In Canada.
> 
> *Corsair PC2-5300 1GB 1X1GB DDR2-667 200PIN SODIMM Memory
> *$29.99
> 
> After rebate:
> 
> *$19.99* !!


Wow. I just ordered from Direct Canada, couple hours ago.

Crucial PC2-5300 1GB DDR2-667 CL5 200PIN Sodimm Memory Module - DirectCanada

$26.99...Crucial, no rebates though. $10 shipping if thats cheap.


----------



## HowEver

Ay carumba.

Canada Computers - : Crucial Rendition 1GB DDR2 667/PC5300 240-pin.

Crucial Rendition 1GB DDR2 667/PC5300 240-pin
Item Code: RAMU000153 Part Number: RM12864AA667


* $18.99*

2007-11-13 to 2007-11-13 (_i.e._, today).


----------



## mikeinmontreal

Didn't Canadaram already state that Intel Macs don't take 240-pin?


----------



## MacDoc

G5 DualCore and iMAc G5 late model with iSight do tho.


----------



## HowEver

mikeinmontreal said:


> Didn't Canadaram already state that Intel Macs don't take 240-pin?


On occasion, Mac users own other kinds of computers as well.


----------



## mikeinmontreal

That's fine, but to those who do own Intel Macs, it's not a bad idea to post that those particular specs don't work with Intel Macs.


----------



## HowEver

mikeinmontreal said:


> That's fine, but to those who do own Intel Macs, it's not a bad idea to post that those particular specs don't work with Intel Macs.


Good idea, but posting which computers work with which RAM deal would be somewhat time-consuming. Sometimes people already know which kind of RAM they are looking for. If I find a great deal on RAM that works my Pismo (as an example, since it already has the limit) I'll post it, but won't necessarily say which computer(s) it's for. You're welcome to, of course; in fact, please do.


----------



## mikeinmontreal

Absolutely. With so many Pismo owners and PC owners on Ehmac, it would definitely be time consuming to state what works with what. 

For those MacIntel users who might be interested, this current, amazing Ram deal does not apply to you. For other users, please check the Manufacturer's website to determine if it is compatible with your system.


----------



## Lawrence

I got 2 sticks of 1 gb Ram from OWC for $59, + shipping & Tax for my Intel Mac Mini,
Installed at Carbon for $65. + tax, Still cheaper than buying/Installing at a dealer.

Dave


----------



## HowEver

mikeinmontreal said:


> Absolutely. With so many Pismo owners and PC owners on Ehmac, it would definitely be time consuming to state what works with what.
> 
> For those MacIntel users who might be interested, this current, amazing Ram deal does not apply to you. For other users, please check the Manufacturer's website to determine if it is compatible with your system.


The current OP is described thus. It changes from time to time. Wait a day or so. There might be another 3 or 5 deals for Intel Mac RAM, there have been a few before.


----------



## HowEver

Canada Computers - Memory > Notebook Memory : Crucial Rendition 1GB DDR2 667/PC5300 200-pin SO-DIMM.

Crucial Rendition 1GB DDR2 667/PC5300 200-pin SO-DIMM

Everyday Low Price: *$29.99*
Promotional *Cash* Price:	* $28.99*
Product Specifications	
Memory Size	1GB
Memory Speed	DDR2 667Mhz
PINS	200-pin
DIMM Type	SO-DIMM
Error Checking	NON-ECC

and

NCIX.com - Buy Corsair Value Select Apple PC2-5300 2GB 2X1GB DDR2-667 200PIN SODIMM Dual Channel Mac Memory Kit - VSA2GSDSKIT667D2 In Canada.
Corsair Value Select Apple PC2-5300 2GB 2X1GB DDR2-667 200PIN SODIMM Dual Channel Mac Memory Kit
Reg. Price:	$99.99 CAD
Instant Rebate: - $40.00 CAD 
Limited time offer, while quantities last.
Our Price: *$59.99* CAD


----------



## Niagaramark

*RAM upgrade on Mac Mini*

Any suggestions on a good Mac service location in St. Catharines/Niagara area?
I want to boost the RAM on a new Mac Mini but don't want to send the unit in to FS or Best Buy - want someone local who has experience with Macs and the mini?


----------



## HowEver

NCIX.com - Buy Corsair PC2-5300 1GB 1X1GB DDR2-667 200PIN SODIMM Memory - VS1GSDS667D2 In Canada.

Corsair PC2-5300 1GB 1X1GB DDR2-667 200PIN SODIMM Memory



> Our Price:	*$24.99* CAD
> Savings Code 18811-1030. SAVE $30.27 off our regular price of $55.26 if you buy today! Special price ends 11/26/2007.
> *After Mail In Rebate: $14.99 CAD
> **Save $10.00* with manufacturer's mail-in rebate!
> Valid from Nov 20, 2007 to Nov 30, 2007












_Every MacBook should have at least 1 x 2 = 2GB RAM now._


----------



## BigDL

HowEver said:


> NCIX.com - Buy Corsair Value Select Apple PC2-5300 2GB 2X1GB DDR2-667 200PIN SODIMM Dual Channel Mac Memory Kit - VSA2GSDSKIT667D2 In Canada.
> Corsair Value Select Apple PC2-5300 2GB 2X1GB DDR2-667 200PIN SODIMM Dual Channel Mac Memory Kit
> Reg. Price:	$99.99 CAD
> Instant Rebate: - $40.00 CAD
> Limited time offer, while quantities last.
> Our Price: *$59.99* CAD


Thank you HowEver for bringing this RAM to my attention. Purchased on Tuesday, arrived Thursday installed today. WHAT AN IMPROVEMENT!  

I had 512 MB in my 1.66 Hz Mini and the improvement is fantastic. Thanks again for the heads up HowEver.


----------



## HowEver

*$20 1GB SO-DIMM + $10 shipping*

A new NCIX.com deal, no rebate required.

NCIX.com - Buy Buffalo D2N667C-1G/BR 1GB 1X1GB PC2-5300 DDR2-667 CL5 200PIN SODIMM Memory - D2N667C-1G/BR In Canada.










> $19.99 CAD
> Savings Code 23690-1051. SAVE $54.98 off our regular price of $74.97 if you buy today! Special price ends 12/11/2007.





> 667MHz, PC2-5300 Unbuffered x64 Non-ECC, 200 Pin
> BUFFALO Part # Capacity Type Bank CAS Latency Voltage
> D2N667C-1G/BR 1GB x8 2 5 1.8V


*Buffalo D2N667C-1G/BR 1GB 1X1GB PC2-5300 DDR2-667 CL5 200PIN SODIMM Memory*
.
.


----------



## shazbat

How important is matched pairs of ram??


----------



## HowEver

No excuse not to have 4GB (2x2GB) RAM in that notebook.

*$41.58*

Buffalo Certified 2GB 1X2GB PC2-5300 DDR2-667 CL5 200PIN SODIMM Memory - DirectCanada

Buffalo Certified 2GB 1X2GB PC2-5300 DDR2-667 CL5 200PIN SODIMM Memory


----------



## Grazer5

*What to buy for G5 iMac?*

Okay you guys, I forgot to upgrade my daughters' Imac G5's RAM and this thread reminded me. CanadaRam's website and another one both state that there's only 1 slot on this one ( 2.1 w/ iSight ) but system profiler says there's 2? It only has 512 Mb. right now and I would like to max it. My younger daughter has really gotten into video with my acquisition of a Canopus box recently and her uncle is thinking of getting her Final Cut Express for Xmas, so I need to upgrade that iMac in a hurry! Thanking you in advance.:clap:


----------



## CanadaRAM

Grazer5 said:


> Okay you guys, I forgot to upgrade my daughters' Imac G5's RAM and this thread reminded me. CanadaRam's website and another one both state that there's only 1 slot on this one ( 2.1 w/ iSight ) but system profiler says there's 2? It only has 512 Mb. right now and I would like to max it. My younger daughter has really gotten into video with my acquisition of a Canopus box recently and her uncle is thinking of getting her Final Cut Express for Xmas, so I need to upgrade that iMac in a hurry! Thanking you in advance.:clap:



The 512 Mb is soldered on, and there is 1 empty slot that takes a DDR2-533 DIMM (240 pin DIMM, not the SODIMMs like the intels take.) It can take a maximum 2 Gb module, for 2.5 Gb total RAM


----------



## Grazer5

Thank you for explaining that CanadaRam. Now I need to order that and then work on my old trusty iBook and my eldest' MacBook.


----------



## samw

*Need an upgrade*

OK, I need to upgrade my Mac Mini ma607ll/a. I just missed the NCIX sale on the Apple certified Mushkin (991504a) for $19.99. So from what I can see, the best deals as of today are:

Corsair S1GSDS667D2 for $19.99 with MIR
NCIX.com - Buy Corsair PC2-5300 1GB 1X1GB DDR2-667 200PIN SODIMM Memory - VS1GSDS667D2 In Canada.

Buffalo D2N667C-1G/BR for $20.49 without MIR
NCIX.com - Buy Buffalo D2N667C-1G/BR 1GB 1X1GB PC2-5300 DDR2-667 CL5 200PIN SODIMM Memory - D2N667C-1G/BR In Canada.

Crucial CT12864AC667 for $21.99 without MIR
NCIX.com - Buy Crucial PC2-5300 1GB DDR2-667 CL5 200PIN SODIMM Memory Module - CT12864AC667 In Canada.

Mushkin 991504 for $24.99 without MIR
NCIX.com - Buy Mushkin PC2-5300 1GB 1X1GB DDR2-667 CL5-5-5-15 200PIN SODIMM Memory - 991504 In Canada.

Which should I get? Is one a better value? Any other better deals out there?


----------



## HowEver

Buffalo D2N667C-1G/BR 1GB 1X1GB PC2-5300 DDR2-667 CL5 200PIN SODIMM Memory - DirectCanada

Buffalo D2N667C-1G/BR 1GB 1X1GB PC2-5300 DDR2-667 CL5 200PIN SODIMM Memory

$19.71 CAD
$9.99 Air Shipping


----------



## pictor

wow...my 2 GB is overall plenty, but at $20, hard not to think of a reason to toss a couple mroe sims in.

Is this a reliable brand?


----------



## HowEver

At NCIX:
Buffalo D2N667C-1G/BR 1GB 1X1GB PC2-5300 DDR2-667 CL5 200PIN SODIMM Memory:
$20.49 + $10 Shipping or FREE local pickup throughout BC
NCIX.com - Buy Buffalo D2N667C-1G/BR 1GB 1X1GB PC2-5300 DDR2-667 CL5 200PIN SODIMM Memory - D2N667C-1G/BR In Canada.

At Canada Computers
Transcend JetRam DDR2 PC2-5300 667MHz 1GB 200-pin SO-DIMM (JM667QSJ-1G)
$19.99 cash price with FREE local pickup throughout Ontario (or add $7.99 for shipped price)
Canada Computers - Memory > Notebook Memory > DDR2 667 PC2-5300 : Transcend JetRam DDR2 PC2-5300 667MHz 1GB 200-pin SO-DIMM (JM667QSJ-1G).

thx again to source (ehMac sponsor) RFD


----------



## milhaus

HowEver said:


> No excuse not to have 4GB (2x2GB) RAM in that notebook.
> 
> *$41.58*
> 
> Buffalo Certified 2GB 1X2GB PC2-5300 DDR2-667 CL5 200PIN SODIMM Memory - DirectCanada
> 
> Buffalo Certified 2GB 1X2GB PC2-5300 DDR2-667 CL5 200PIN SODIMM Memory


Anybody try this RAM in their MacBook Pro with positive results? Super cheap, but I'm not sure if my MBP will be finicky with RAM.


----------



## HowEver

http://www.futureshop.ca/catalog/pr...angid=EN&sku_id=0665000FS10100178&catid=10487

*2 GB RAM - SODIMM
*
Crucial DDRII 667 2GB Laptop Memory - Web Only	

Sale Price:	$39.99 TODAY ONLY




> WebID:	10100178
> Mfr. Part Number:	CR-MEN3-2G
> Capacity	2GB
> Configuration	200 PIN
> Notebook or Desktop Memory	Notebook
> PC or Mac Memory	PC/Mac
> Speed	667MHz
> Type	DDR2 SDRAM
> Warranty	1 Year Limited


----------



## davidslegend

*Hi...*



HowEver said:


> http://www.futureshop.ca/catalog/pr...angid=EN&sku_id=0665000FS10100178&catid=10487
> 
> *2 GB RAM - SODIMM
> *
> Crucial DDRII 667 2GB Laptop Memory - Web Only
> 
> Sale Price:	$39.99 TODAY ONLY


I bought this today for my Aluminum iMac 20" base model .... hope it's good, fits, flawless & easy to install both 2 gig modules myself.

Anyone here put it in their newer iMac themselves without issue/ with ease?

Thanks! Cheers, davidslegend


----------



## HowEver

HowEver said:


> http://www.futureshop.ca/catalog/pr...angid=EN&sku_id=0665000FS10100178&catid=10487
> 
> *2 GB RAM - SODIMM
> *
> Crucial DDRII 667 2GB Laptop Memory - Web Only
> 
> Sale Price:	$39.99 TODAY ONLY


And again, "today only."

http://www.futureshop.ca/catalog/proddetail.asp?sku_id=0665000FS10100178&langid=en

2GB RAM for $39.99. You might as well buy a pair.

*Crucial*.


----------



## Andrew Pratt

Wow this is getting ridiculous! I just bought 8 gigs of Kingston from CanadaRam and was happy to support a forum sponsor but I paid a lot more then the futureshop deal


----------



## Atroz

HowEver said:


> And again, "today only."
> 
> http://www.futureshop.ca/catalog/proddetail.asp?sku_id=0665000FS10100178&langid=en
> 
> 2GB RAM for $39.99. You might as well buy a pair.
> 
> *Crucial*.


I bought 3 sets a few days ago on that "Today only" sale. They might get delivered today or tomorrow (CanadaPost has them). Excellent deal. Especially compared to Apple who wants 10X as much to upgrade a machine from 2 to 4. And that's after their recent price drop in RAM. Shameful. 

I didn't NEED more RAM, but at this price, I couldn't pass it up.


----------



## HowEver

Atroz said:


> I bought 3 sets a few days ago on that "Today only" sale. They might get delivered today or tomorrow (CanadaPost has them). Excellent deal. Especially compared to Apple who wants 10X as much to upgrade a machine from 2 to 4. And that's after their recent price drop in RAM. Shameful.
> 
> I didn't NEED more RAM, but at this price, I couldn't pass it up.


In a few hours, my new Penryn MacBook Pro will have RAM from that same sale a few days ago as well--strangely delivered to my (locked) mailbox and not my door. Thanks, Canada Post and FutureShop!

Nice to benefit from my own thread... $80+taxes for a total of 4GB RAM. Go figure.


----------



## davidslegend

*Not guarenteed Tandum*



HowEver said:


> In a few hours, my new Penryn MacBook Pro will have RAM from that same sale a few days ago as well--strangely delivered to my (locked) mailbox and not my door. Thanks, Canada Post and FutureShop!
> 
> Nice to benefit from my own thread... $80+taxes for a total of 4GB RAM. Go figure.


Hi,

The tech. @ work says that these are not guarenteed Tandum so if your computer is Dual processor it may not work 100%...

Myself...I figure the manufactor's must be aware that most new computers are Dual processors these days so I hope they work out.

Thoughts?

Cheers, davidslegend


----------



## HowEver

davidslegend said:


> Hi,
> 
> The tech. @ work says that these are not guarenteed Tandum so if your computer is Dual processor it may not work 100%...
> 
> Myself...I figure the manufactor's must be aware that most new computers are Dual processors these days so I hope they work out.
> 
> Thoughts?
> 
> Cheers, davidslegend


Crucial RAM not working in a Mac?

Do you mean "tandem"??


----------



## Starkicker

I think he meant that these aren't paired, or sold as pairs from Crucial. They might not be able to "dual channel" as well as RAM Dimms sold in pairs from the manufacturer.

(I think anyways)


----------



## davidslegend

*Tandem*



HowEver said:


> Crucial RAM not working in a Mac?
> 
> Do you mean "tandem"??


Yes, I meant "tandem" vs. tandum... sorry.

Cheers, 

David


----------



## Zer0tails

can anyone confirm if this will work well with a macbook pro penryn??

thanks!


----------



## HowEver

Zer0tails said:


> can anyone confirm if this will work well with a macbook pro penryn??
> 
> thanks!


Give me a few minutes...

.

.

.


----------



## Atroz

HowEver said:


> Give me a few minutes...


I'm jealous! Neither my Penryn MBP or the RAM showed up today. Both should have. Sigh. My MBP is stuck in Mississauga due to a "Clearance Delay" since yesterday at 8AM. I've never seen this happen before.


----------



## HowEver

Atroz said:


> I'm jealous! Neither my Penryn MBP or the RAM showed up today. Both should have. Sigh. My MBP is stuck in Mississauga due to a "Clearance Delay" since yesterday at 8AM. I've never seen this happen before.


You'll like the picture attached then.

And CanadaPost left the RAM in my mailbox because the couldn't manage to ring the bell with me a few metres on the other side of the door, so FutureShop credited back half my shipping about an hour ago.


----------



## Zer0tails

nice~! Do you feel the difference??


----------



## HowEver

It's pretty zippy but it was before also; I'll have to try some intensive tasks, over time. I opened a bunch of apps, and then command-tabbed (the screenshot is thanks to a screenshot widget, Screenshot Plus).


----------



## Zer0tails

Cool. Well, congrats  Now..I just need to decide if I'm going to pull the trigger...


----------



## Atroz

Zer0tails said:


> Cool. Well, congrats  Now..I just need to decide if I'm going to pull the trigger...


Don't wait too long to decide, the sale is ending within hours. They're out of stock now, but were when I ordered days ago and still shipped within 2 days.


----------



## Andrew Pratt

Given the ultra low price I'd upgrade for sure if you aren't already running 2 gigs as that's a significant jump from 1...going from 2 to 4 isn't going to give you the same benefits...at least not for most of us but for $80 why not go whole hog  I installed 4 gigs in my MBPro moments before leaving on a business trip so I haven't had a chance yet to play with the jump to 4 gigs.


----------



## Zer0tails

Thanks guys. I pulled the trigger last minute as usual  

Quick question: should i keep my old ram in case I ever have to send my MBP in for repair? Or if I sell my current 2 x 1 GB RAM, how much can I look to get for it?

thanks

Atroz: Hope your toys arrive quicker!


----------



## Atroz

Zer0tails said:


> Thanks guys. I pulled the trigger last minute as usual
> 
> Quick question: should i keep my old ram in case I ever have to send my MBP in for repair? Or if I sell my current 2 x 1 GB RAM, how much can I look to get for it?
> 
> thanks
> 
> Atroz: Hope your toys arrive quicker!


It's still stuck in Clearance. Now I'm getting upset. Somebody screwed up and I didn't get my MBP for the weekend because of it. 

I don't think the 1 Gig sticks are worth much. Likely worth keeping for backup (in case of problems with the new RAM) and for the warrenty.


----------



## Andrew Pratt

Keep the ram in case you ever need warranty work...besides its practically worthless these days.


----------



## Atroz

Zer0tails said:


> Atroz: Hope your toys arrive quicker!


You're good wishes must have worked. Without any updates to the FedEx tracking site, my MBP got shipped to Ottawa. Unfortunately I missed the delivery by a 1/2 hour so now I'm waiting for them to call me back so that I can go and pick it up. They guess that it may be within the hour. 

Still no idea of where my RAM is though.


----------



## matriculated

I missed the Crucial ram sale  and bought the 2 2GB sticks of Buffalo ram for 2.16GHz Macbook. For $50 each it's still a good deal and they have a lifetime guarantee.


----------



## Zer0tails

Atroz said:


> You're good wishes must have worked. Without any updates to the FedEx tracking site, my MBP got shipped to Ottawa. Unfortunately I missed the delivery by a 1/2 hour so now I'm waiting for them to call me back so that I can go and pick it up. They guess that it may be within the hour.
> 
> Still no idea of where my RAM is though.


woot! Let us know what you think about it, once you've played with it a little  By the way, which model of the penryn did you get??


----------



## Atroz

Zer0tails said:


> woot! Let us know what you think about it, once you've played with it a little  By the way, which model of the penryn did you get??


Still haven't gotten a call back from FedEx. I guess the driver hasn't made it back to the depot yet. 

I got the 17" Hi-res model with the 2.5Ghz CPU.


----------



## Zer0tails

Atroz said:


> Still haven't gotten a call back from FedEx. I guess the driver hasn't made it back to the depot yet.
> 
> I got the 17" Hi-res model with the 2.5Ghz CPU.


Ah yes, I remember now.. what kinda work are you going to be using it for if you don't mind me asking? I'm assuming some crazy stuff because of the 4 GB RAM and 17" ?


----------



## Atroz

Zer0tails said:


> Ah yes, I remember now.. what kinda work are you going to be using it for if you don't mind me asking? I'm assuming some crazy stuff because of the 4 GB RAM and 17" ?


Naa, It's just for Email.


----------



## A.Z.

http://www.futureshop.ca/catalog/pr...angid=EN&sku_id=0665000FS10098937&catid=10487

hey guys, new to this forum, any help would be appreciated. have a 15inch macbook pro core 2 duo. trying to upgrade it to 4gb, would the buffalo ram from future shop work alright? went into an apple store today and they said 4 gb or ram would be $600 to buy from them!!! holy! thanks in advance!


----------



## matriculated

I ordered 2 of these last week - should be arriving today!  From what I've gleaned off the internet, Buffalo ram is A-OK.


----------



## Zer0tails

I just installed the 2x2GB Crucial RAM into my MBP Penryn 2.4 ghz. It's actually working fine so I'm relieved. I'm actually quite proud of myself since this was my first time doing it and am not a hardware savvy guy..yay!


----------



## Atroz

Zer0tails said:


> I just installed the 2x2GB Crucial RAM into my MBP Penryn 2.4 ghz. It's actually working fine so I'm relieved. I'm actually quite proud of myself since this was my first time doing it and am not a hardware savvy guy..yay!


Good stuff. Mine worked fine as well. It's been installed for the last 48 hours and seems to be working fine. Still need to put a stick in my iMac.


----------



## Zer0tails

Atroz said:


> Good stuff. Mine worked fine as well. It's been installed for the last 48 hours and seems to be working fine. Still need to put a stick in my iMac.


Thanks. Same here as well, my iMac could use a boost


----------



## Daktari

HowEver said:


> http://www.futureshop.ca/catalog/pr...angid=EN&sku_id=0665000FS10100178&catid=10487
> 
> *2 GB RAM - SODIMM
> *
> Crucial DDRII 667 2GB Laptop Memory - Web Only
> 
> Sale Price:	$39.99 TODAY ONLY


Thanks! 

I now have 4GB on my MBP. 

If anyone in Calgary wants to buy my 2X1GB. Send me a pm.


----------



## Zer0tails

Daktari said:


> Thanks!
> 
> I now have 4GB on my MBP.
> 
> If anyone in Calgary wants to buy my 2X1GB. Send me a pm.


Nice  Just curious, what was the brand of the original RAM inside your Mac? Mine was a brand I never heard of called Eco.


----------



## Daktari

Mine were Samsung sodimms. 

Now to wait for those 500Gb laptop drives to hit retail!


----------



## Larry Jorgenson

*1GB PC3200 DIMM for G5 Machines - $39.99*

NCIX.COM
Buffalo TechWorks 1GB 1X1GB PC3200 DDR400 184PIN DIMM Memory for Mac (AD400-1G)
$15.00 Instant Rebate!
Regular Price: $54.99 Save 27.27%
Hurry! Offer expires Apr 08, 2008!

From the Buffalotech.com website:

Compatible Devices for AD400-1G
Desktops/Servers
Apple: iMac G5 1.6GHz 17" (M9248LL/A)
iMac G5 1.8GHz 17" (M9249LL/A)
iMac G5 1.8GHz 17" (M9843LL/A)
iMac G5 1.8GHz 20" (M9250LL/A)
iMac G5 2.0GHz 17" (M9844LL/A)
iMac G5 2.0GHz 20" (M9845LL/A)
Power Mac G5 1.8GHz (M9031LL/A)
Power Mac G5 1.8GHz (M9555LL/A)
Power Mac G5 Dual 1.8GHz (M9393LL/A)
Power Mac G5 Dual 1.8GHz (M9454LL/A)
Power Mac G5 Dual 2.0GHz (M9455LL/A)
Power Mac G5 Dual 2.0GHz (M9747LL/A)
Power Mac G5 Dual 2.3GHz (M9748LL/A)
Power Mac G5 Dual 2.5GHz (M9457LL/A)
Power Mac G5 Dual 2.7GHz (M9749LL/A)
Power Mac G5 Dual 2GHz (M9032LL/A)

Anyone know a good price for AD333-1G? I have two Mac Mini's that are barely running with 512MB each and I'd like to breath new life into them without breaking the bank.


----------



## HowEver

Future Shop: Computer Add-Ons: Memory: Crucial DDRII 667 2GB Laptop Memory - Web Only

$49.99


----------



## zedtech

Awesome, I joined here to find out if I could find RAM deals and voila! Thanks


----------



## Andrew Pratt

Actually that link is for desktop ram...the imac's, MBP's and MB's all use Laptop ram. Here's the link for the laptop ram that's also on sale.

Future Shop: Computer Add-Ons: Memory: Crucial DDRII 667 2GB Laptop Memory - Web Only


----------



## HowEver

Andrew Pratt said:


> Actually that link is for desktop ram...the imac's, MBP's and MB's all use Laptop ram. Here's the link for the laptop ram that's also on sale.
> 
> Future Shop: Computer Add-Ons: Memory: Crucial DDRII 667 2GB Laptop Memory - Web Only


Thanks, fixed.


----------



## HowEver

Here's a new one:

Corsair PC2-5300 2GB 1X2GB DDR2-667 200PIN SODIMM Memory - DirectCanada

Corsair PC2-5300 2GB 1X2GB DDR2-667 200PIN SODIMM Memory










*$35.40

There is a $15 rebate required though.*


----------



## simoncoul

So which ram is better the corsair or the crucial?


----------



## Andrew Pratt

The corsair is their value line...I'd take the crucial ram..but honestly either is likely just fine.


----------



## TheBat

Will these $40 2GB memory modules from Best Buy work in a MB? Part of their Doorcrasher promotion.


----------



## Larry Jorgenson

TheBat said:


> Will these $40 2GB memory modules from Best Buy work in a MB? Part of their Doorcrasher promotion.


It says PC or Mac in the description so I would think they likely will work in a MacBook.


----------



## Silv

TheBat said:


> Will these $40 2GB memory modules from Best Buy work in a MB? Part of their Doorcrasher promotion.


Dangit, I *just* ordered the Crucial from Future Shop.


----------



## DDKD726

Larry Jorgenson said:


> It says PC or Mac in the description so I would think they likely will work in a MacBook.


how about an iMac???


----------



## Andrew Pratt

I can't speak to the brand ? but the spec's indicate it'll work fine in the iMac or Apple laptops.


----------



## HowEver

Future Shop: Computer Add-Ons: Memory: Corsair 2GB DDR2 SODIMM Memory (PC2-5300)

$34.99

*Corsair 2GB DDR2 SODIMM Memory (PC2-5300)*









Out of stock currently, but FutureShop refreshes online stock a few times each day.

Enjoy.




FutureShop said:


> More memory equals more performance. Upgrade your laptop or Macbook's processing punch with a 2GB stick of memory from Corsair. With a reputation built-on extensive testing in demanding gaming and office applications, you'll experience remarkably enhanced performance in every thing you do.
> 
> WebID:	10101417
> Mfr. Part Number:	VS2GSDS667D2 G
> Capacity	1GB
> Configuration	200-Pin
> Notebook or Desktop Memory	Notebook
> PC or Mac Memory	PC/Mac
> Speed	667MHz
> Type	DDR2 SDRAM
> Warranty	Lifetime


----------



## CanadaRAM

^ Not likely. It is a limited quantity, one-day promo price, and as is common on loss-leader promotions it is sold out by 9 AM. 

Typically FS will not fill orders later at the "Days of Deals" pricing.


----------



## HowEver

Lots of people have ordered it as in-stock, so keep checking even if it shows OOS at the moment. It also may depend on your location. Even if it's only a one-day deal, it might save a few people a lot of money.


----------



## kevs~just kevs

I could use this in my iMac c2d right?
Future Shop: Computer Add-Ons: Memory: Corsair 2GB DDR2 SODIMM Memory (PC2-5300)


----------



## Pat McCrotch

HowEver said:


> Lots of people have ordered it as in-stock, so keep checking even if it shows OOS at the moment. It also may depend on your location. Even if it's only a one-day deal, it might save a few people a lot of money.


Thanks for the heads up. I'm gonna go to FS this weekend and pick up a pair of Corsair 2GB (2X2GB) sticks for my Macbook. Does anyone know the story about "matched" RAM. Does that make a difference at all?


----------



## simoncoul

I would also like to confirm if this will work with a c2d imac.

Thanks
Simon


----------



## CanadaRAM

I wrote a guide here on MacRumors
Understanding Intel Mac RAM


----------



## rampancy_fatalin.

Pat McCrotch said:


> Does anyone know the story about "matched" RAM. Does that make a difference at all?


The Intel Macs use a memory controller which make use of a dual-channel architecture. What this means is that for technical reasons outlined in this PDF white paper by Kingston*, you can get a slight performance boost if you upgrade your Macs memory in matched pairs (i.e. upgrading a Mac from 512 MB to 1 GB by using 2 x 1 GB modules as opposed to say, 2 x 512 MB + 1 GB module). On Macs in the past, this was known as Interleaving. 

So theoretically, to eke out the most performance out of your Mac, you should have 2 GB as 2 X 1 GB modules, or 4 GB as 2 x 2 GB modules, seeing as how most Intel Macs aside from the Mac Pro have only two memory slots. 

There are however, two wrinkles in this: 

1) Limitations in the chipsets in pre-Santa Rosa Intel Macs (except the Mac Pro) limited their maximum RAM to 3 GB. 

2) OS X just loves RAM. The more the merrier. 

So if your Mac doesn't have Santa Rosa, you have an interesting choice - the performance boost from having 2 x 1 GB modules interleaved for 2 GB, *or* the performance boost from having the RAM maxed out (as 1 GB + 2 GB). OWC will tell you that interleaving your RAM in your Intel Mac will give you less of a performance boost from actually maxing it out - but then again, of course they'd say that, since they're more than happy to sell you more memory.  

You could get around this by installing 2 x 2 GB, but because of the chipset limitation (blame Intel, not Apple) the Mac will only address 3 GB of that memory, even though the OS will see 4 GB, hence wasting that additional 1 GB of memory. This is one of the reasons why Santa Rosa was such a big deal on the MacBook Pro. 

My advice? Buy as much memory as you can afford. Regardless of whether you 
max out your RAM or stick with interleaving, your Mac will thank you. 



*NB: Naturally, you should look at other sources on information on memory besides a _memory manufacturer_ for information on memory, but Kingston's white paper has a pretty good overall description of how it all works.


----------



## Pat McCrotch

rampancy_fatalin. said:


> The Intel Macs use a memory controller which make use of a dual-channel architecture. What this means is that for technical reasons outlined in this PDF white paper by Kingston*, you can get a slight performance boost if you upgrade your Macs memory in matched pairs (i.e. upgrading a Mac from 512 MB to 1 GB by using 2 x 1 GB modules as opposed to say, 2 x 512 MB + 1 GB module). On Macs in the past, this was known as Interleaving.
> 
> So theoretically, to eke out the most performance out of your Mac, you should have 2 GB as 2 X 1 GB modules, or 4 GB as 2 x 2 GB modules, seeing as how most Intel Macs aside from the Mac Pro have only two memory slots.
> 
> There are however, two wrinkles in this:
> 
> 1) Limitations in the chipsets in pre-Santa Rosa Intel Macs (except the Mac Pro) limited their maximum RAM to 3 GB.
> 
> 2) OS X just loves RAM. The more the merrier.
> 
> So if your Mac doesn't have Santa Rosa, you have an interesting choice - the performance boost from having 2 x 1 GB modules interleaved for 2 GB, *or* the performance boost from having the RAM maxed out (as 1 GB + 2 GB). OWC will tell you that interleaving your RAM in your Intel Mac will give you less of a performance boost from actually maxing it out - but then again, of course they'd say that, since they're more than happy to sell you more memory.
> 
> You could get around this by installing 2 x 2 GB, but because of the chipset limitation (blame Intel, not Apple) the Mac will only address 3 GB of that memory, even though the OS will see 4 GB, hence wasting that additional 1 GB of memory. This is one of the reasons why Santa Rosa was such a big deal on the MacBook Pro.
> 
> My advice? Buy as much memory as you can afford. Regardless of whether you
> max out your RAM or stick with interleaving, your Mac will thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> *NB: Naturally, you should look at other sources on information on memory besides a _memory manufacturer_ for information on memory, but Kingston's white paper has a pretty good overall description of how it all works.


Ah. I see. I thought you could «match» RAM like you can microphones. People like a matched pair of mics because they have consecutive serial numbers thus were made one after the other on the production line which means they are probably as similar as possible. So matching RAM is simply getting equal memory in each slot.

From what I could gather from the OWC article they were arguing the opposite, stating that although the post Santa-Rosa models can accept 4 GB, they only fully benefit up to 3 GB. So they aren't trying to get you to buy more RAM, they are actually telling you that 4GB is only marginally better than 3GB.


----------



## rampancy_fatalin.

Pat McCrotch said:


> Ah. I see. I thought you could «match» RAM like you can microphones. People like a matched pair of mics because they have consecutive serial numbers thus were made one after the other on the production line which means they are probably as similar as possible. So matching RAM is simply getting equal memory in each slot.
> 
> From what I could gather from the OWC article they were arguing the opposite, stating that although the post Santa-Rosa models can accept 4 GB, they only fully benefit up to 3 GB. So they aren't trying to get you to buy more RAM, they are actually telling you that 4GB is only marginally better than 3GB.


Oh. I never knew that. It makes sense, given that you'd want a pair of mics to be as identical as possible. 

As for the OWC article, I primarily focused on this: 



> Based on the results from our series of real-world application testing, it has since been our recommendation that having more memory installed via a non-matched pair provides better system performance than a lesser amount of memory attained from an installed pair. Simply put – the more total memory, however configured, the better.


So if you have a pre-SR Mac, you shouldn't worry about losing that small performance gain by buying a 1 GB and a 2 GB module as opposed to 2 x 1 GB module. Looking at the point you brought up with the post-SR Macs, the effect of the reduced L2 cache is weird, especially considering that most people assumed the faster clock rate would compensate for having just 3 MB of L2.


----------



## Pat McCrotch

HowEver said:


> Future Shop: Computer Add-Ons: Memory: Corsair 2GB DDR2 SODIMM Memory (PC2-5300)
> 
> $34.99
> 
> *Corsair 2GB DDR2 SODIMM Memory (PC2-5300)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Out of stock currently, but FutureShop refreshes online stock a few times each day.
> 
> Enjoy.


Unfortunately that deal has come and gone. I tried calling FS to ask about availability of RAM yesterday and they just put you on hold and never answer. Today, I'm checking on-line and the corsair ram is back at 79.99.


----------



## rampancy_fatalin.

Canada Computers has that same RAM module for $52.99 (cash/debit), and a Kingston 2 GB module for $49.99 (cash/debit). Filtech Computer also has it for slightly cheaper ($48). Not as low as BB/FS's sale prices but much lower than their regular price. Plus I feel better shopping at a place like Canada Computers, if only because they wouldn’t push me to be an extended warranty on it.


----------



## HowEver

rampancy_fatalin. said:


> Canada Computers has that same RAM module for $52.99 (cash/debit), and a Kingston 2 GB module for $49.99 (cash/debit). Filtech Computer also has it for slightly cheaper ($48). Not as low as BB/FS's sale prices but much lower than their regular price. Plus I feel better shopping at a place like Canada Computers, if only because they wouldn’t push me to be an extended warranty on it.


The $35-$40 price comes and goes. This was a one-day sale.

As for somebody "pushing" an extended warranty on you, the answer is "no" and that's the end of it.

I'm not a fan of the restocking fee on defective merchandise at CC, but the place does have its purpose.


----------



## DDKD726

CanadaRAM said:


> ^ Not likely. It is a limited quantity, one-day promo price, and as is common on loss-leader promotions it is sold out by 9 AM.
> 
> Typically FS will not fill orders later at the "Days of Deals" pricing.


I was expecting that, but I ordered it anyway when the status was "out of stock" and today I was surprised to get an email stating my order has shipped! Woohoo :clap:


----------



## HowEver

*2GB laptop RAM for $29.99 each*

*Buffalo Techworks 2GB PC2-5300 200PIN Sodimm Memory Module For Apple Intel Mac

Buffalo Techworks 2GB PC2-5300 200PIN Sodimm Memory Module For Apple Intel Mac

Sale Price:	$29.99*










Update: their site is malfunctioning. Not sure if you can phone in to get this deal instead of ordering online.


----------



## nutsngum

Anyone got any good deals on certified ram for the latest iMacs? PC 6400-800 2x2gb?


----------



## iZac

HowEver said:


> *Buffalo Techworks 2GB PC2-5300 200PIN Sodimm Memory Module For Apple Intel Mac
> 
> Buffalo Techworks 2GB PC2-5300 200PIN Sodimm Memory Module For Apple Intel Mac
> 
> Sale Price:	$29.99*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Update: their site is malfunctioning. Not sure if you can phone in to get this deal instead of ordering online.


Which Mac computers can this RAM be used in? Would it be suitable for the latest model Macbooks?


----------



## HowEver

1x2GB SODMMs
Mushkin 2GB PC2-5300 DDR2 SODIMM for Notebooks at Memory Express Computers
Only $29.95

2x2GB SODMMs
Buy Corsair Value Select PC2-5300 4GB 2X2GB DDR2-667 240PIN DIMM Dual Channel Memory Kit
Price $68.99 CAD

1x2GB SODMMs
Future Shop: Computer Add-Ons: Memory: Corsair 2GB DDR2 SODIMM Memory (PC2-5300) - Web Only
Sale Price:	$34.99


----------



## BigDL

I just wanted to Give a shout out to MemoryDepot.com for the random act of kindness.

I just received some PC 133 ram I ordered. I noticed that the HST (in Atlantic Canada 3 provinces NL NS & NB have a Harmonized Sales Tax. of 13% = GST + PST) was being charged at 15% not at the reduced (since drop in GST) rate.

I pointed out the difference on my order and for my trouble they supplied me with a 1GB flash drive. The difference between the old and new HST rate is 61¢.

I am very pleased with this service recovery action. They also advised that they have resolved the technical issue that was the cause of this situation.

Good folks.


----------



## jvis

The montevina macbooks that will come later in summer or early fall have a 1066mhz FSB which supports DDR3 RAM. would 1066 mhz DDR3 RAM work well with it? 

Would it run better then the regular 800MHZ DDR2 Ram or worse. Would there even be a big difference at all?

Thx.


----------



## CanadaRAM

jvis said:


> The montevina macbooks that will come later in summer or early fall have a 1066mhz FSB which supports DDR3 RAM. would 1066 mhz DDR3 RAM work well with it?
> 
> Would it run better then the regular 800MHZ DDR2 Ram or worse. Would there even be a big difference at all?


The platform will support either DDR2 or DDR3, it's anybody's guess what Apple will use.

As far as performance, the DDR3 RAM is coming in at a CAS latency of 7, which erases some of the MHz bus speed advantage vs. the DDR2 RAM at CAS Latency 5


----------



## HowEver

Today only:

Future Shop: Computer Add-Ons: Computer Memory: Kingston 2GB 200-Pin PC2-5300 DDR2 DIMM Notebook Memory

Sale Price:	$34.99

Estimated ship date - July 8, 2008 Increase your system speed and performance with Kingston memory. It’s easy to Install and 100% compatible. Kingston 667MHz DDR2 SODIMMS provides high speed, quality and performance. This 2GB 200 Pin gold-plated SODIMM is ideal for your DDR2-based notebook computer and is backed by a lifetime warranty.

WebID:	10101436
Mfr. Part Number:	RMN2-667/2G
Capacity	2GB
Configuration	200-Pin
Notebook or Desktop Memory	Notebook
PC or Mac Memory	PC, Mac
Speed	667MHz
Type	DDR2 SDRAM
Warranty	Lifetime


----------



## iZac

HowEver said:


> Today only:
> 
> Future Shop: Computer Add-Ons: Computer Memory: Kingston 2GB 200-Pin PC2-5300 DDR2 DIMM Notebook Memory
> 
> Sale Price:	$34.99
> 
> Estimated ship date - July 8, 2008 Increase your system speed and performance with Kingston memory. It’s easy to Install and 100% compatible. Kingston 667MHz DDR2 SODIMMS provides high speed, quality and performance. This 2GB 200 Pin gold-plated SODIMM is ideal for your DDR2-based notebook computer and is backed by a lifetime warranty.
> 
> WebID:	10101436
> Mfr. Part Number:	RMN2-667/2G
> Capacity	2GB
> Configuration	200-Pin
> Notebook or Desktop Memory	Notebook
> PC or Mac Memory	PC, Mac
> Speed	667MHz
> Type	DDR2 SDRAM
> Warranty	Lifetime


Anyone know if this is compatible with the latest versions of the MacBook?

According to this page it looks like it: MacBook: How to install memory , but I can't see anywhere on the Future Shop page that lists the size as being 1.25".


----------



## HowEver

Strangely the title says Notebook DIMMs but the description says SO-DIMMs, which are what you need. These will fit a MacBook. I bought the same x 2 from an earlier FS sale--they undercut the competition by a great margin.





iZac said:


> Anyone know if this is compatible with the latest versions of the MacBook?
> 
> According to this page it looks like it: MacBook: How to install memory , but I can't see anywhere on the Future Shop page that lists the size as being 1.25".


----------



## iZac

HowEver said:


> Strangely the title says Notebook DIMMs but the description says SO-DIMMs, which are what you need. These will fit a MacBook. I bought the same x 2 from an earlier FS sale--they undercut the competition by a great margin.


Sigh... they sold out real fast -- They were out of stock online when i looked at 10am, and most stores didn't have it in stock for pickup. I thought I got lucky and found one, but I just got an email saying the items weren't available anymore. argh!


----------



## HowEver

iZac said:


> Sigh... they sold out real fast -- They were out of stock online when i looked at 10am, and most stores didn't have it in stock for pickup. I thought I got lucky and found one, but I just got an email saying the items weren't available anymore. argh!


You could try re-ordering. Sometimes they're wrong, and re-stock; sometimes they say "will ship when available" and actually do, I've had that happen a few times. They could of course actually be sold out, but you don't pay unless the items actually ship.


----------



## HowEver

Future Shop: Computer Add-Ons: Computer Memory: Corsair 2GB DDR2 SODIMM Memory (PC2-5300) - Web Only

$34.99 for 2GB of notebook RAM












> More memory equals more performance. Upgrade your laptop or Macbook's processing punch with a 2GB stick of memory from Corsair. With a reputation built-on extensive testing in demanding gaming and office applications, you'll experience remarkably enhanced performance in every thing you do.
> 
> WebID:	10101417
> Mfr. Part Number:	VS2GSDS667D2 G
> Capacity	2GB
> Configuration	200-Pin
> Notebook or Desktop Memory	Notebook
> PC or Mac Memory	PC/Mac
> Speed	667MHz
> Type	DDR2 SDRAM
> Warranty	Lifetime


----------



## HowEver

Sale continues until July 24th.



HowEver said:


> Future Shop: Computer Add-Ons: Computer Memory: Corsair 2GB DDR2 SODIMM Memory (PC2-5300) - Web Only
> 
> $34.99 for 2GB of notebook RAM


----------



## johnnyspade

HowEver said:


> Future Shop: Computer Add-Ons: Computer Memory: Corsair 2GB DDR2 SODIMM Memory (PC2-5300) - Web Only


That's a great price. This should work in an iMac (Summer 2007) as well, shouldn't it?


----------



## HowEver

At FutureShop, *IN-STORE *(i.e, NOT on their website):

$34.99 for each 2GB stick of RAM.

*Kingston 2GB 200-Pin PC2-5300 DDR2 SODIMM Notebook Memory*


















MacBook, MacBook Pro, later iMac RAM



> Mfr. Part Number:	RMN2-667/2G
> Capacity	2GB
> Configuration	200-Pin
> Notebook or Desktop Memory	Notebook
> PC or Mac Memory	PC, Mac
> Speed	667MHz
> Type	DDR2 SDRAM
> Warranty	Lifetime


----------



## Milo52

*Will this Ram work on my new iMac ?*

Hi ,
At FutureShop, IN-STORE (i.e, NOT on their website): On sale now in store.


$34.99 for each 2GB stick of RAM.

Kingston 2GB 200-Pin PC2-5300 DDR2 SODIMM *Notebook Memory*


My IMac specs:
Intel Core 2 Duo 2.4 GHz memory speed 667 MHz SO DIMM 200-pin ram needed. Data bus speed: 800 MHz

It says it is for a notebook on futureshop site?


----------



## Chealion

Milo52 said:


> Hi ,
> [snip]
> My IMac specs:
> Intel Core 2 Duo 2.4 GHz memory speed 667 MHz SO DIMM 200-pin ram needed. Data bus speed: 800 MHz
> 
> It says it is for a notebook on futureshop site?


To quote HowEver: "Kingston 2GB *200-Pin PC2-5300* DDR2 SODIMM Notebook Memory"

This RAM will work in your iMac - the iMac while being a desktop uses the smaller (physical size) chips used in notebooks. The larger (physical size) sticks for desktop won't fit in the slot.


----------



## Milo52

*Re Ram for my IMAc*

Thanks Chealion for your quick reply. I am off to buy 2 sticks of this ram tomorrow. Milo


----------



## JBlue

Hi. I have a powerbook G4 15" 1.25 GHz. I would like to upgrade my ram.

I found this @ Canada Computers. Canada Computers - Memory > Notebook Memory > DDR 333 PC-2700 : A-Data DDR-333 200Pin Unbuffered SO-DIMM Non-ECC 1GB Module Memory.

Do you think this is compatible as I heard putting after market ram may not always work in powerbooks??


----------



## HowEver

If you're worried about compatibility, don't buy from a place that has a 15% restocking fee. Places like FutureShop, Staples, BestBuy, _etc_., have a 30 day full return policy on RAM, for example.



JBlue said:


> Hi. I have a powerbook G4 15" 1.25 GHz. I would like to upgrade my ram.
> 
> I found this @ Canada Computers. Canada Computers - Memory > Notebook Memory > DDR 333 PC-2700 : A-Data DDR-333 200Pin Unbuffered SO-DIMM Non-ECC 1GB Module Memory.
> 
> Do you think this is compatible as I heard putting after market ram may not always work in powerbooks??


----------



## CanadaRAM

JBlue said:


> Hi. I have a powerbook G4 15" 1.25 GHz. I would like to upgrade my ram.
> 
> I found this @ Canada Computers. Canada Computers - Memory > Notebook Memory > DDR 333 PC-2700 : A-Data DDR-333 200Pin Unbuffered SO-DIMM Non-ECC 1GB Module Memory.
> 
> Do you think this is compatible as I heard putting after market ram may not always work in powerbooks??


That RAM will almost certainly crash in your Powerbook. The Aluminum Powerbook G4 1.0 and 1.25 15", and 1.0 and 1.33 17" models use a technique called Processor Slewing when going into and out of power save modes. Memory in these models has to be processor-slewing compatible or it will crash every time the machine goes to sleep. Unfortunately, almost all PC2700 SODIMMs are not compatible - even Crucial's (Crucial sells you a Samsung module if you order for these machines) 

For this machine, only buy RAM that is guaranteed processor slewing compatible in the first generation AlBooks, from a knowledgeable dealer.


----------



## HowEver

Labour Day one day sale
2GB RAM for notebook or desktop: * $29.99 each*

The 2GB RAM SO-DIMM will work in a MacBook, MacBook Pro and intel iMac.

For the DIMMs, check for compatibility.



> *Corsair 2GB DDR2 SODIMM Memory (PC2-5300) - Web Only
> *WebID:	10101417
> Mfr. Part Number:	VS2GSDS667D2 G
> Capacity	2GB
> Configuration	200-Pin
> Notebook or Desktop Memory	Notebook
> PC or Mac Memory	PC/Mac
> Speed	667MHz
> Type	DDR2 SDRAM
> Warranty	Lifetime
> 
> 
> Desktop RAM
> *Corsair 2GB DDR2 PC DIMM Memory (PC2-5300) - Web Only
> *WebID:	10101433
> Mfr. Part Number:	VS2GB667D2 G
> Capacity	2GB
> Configuration	240-Pin
> Notebook or Desktop Memory	Desktop
> PC or Mac Memory	PC, Mac
> Speed	667MHz
> Type	DDR2 SDRAM
> Warranty	Lifetime


----------



## HowEver

Note, 30 day return policy, no restocking fee, lifetime manufacturer's warranty.

$29.99 2GB laptop/iMac RAM

Future Shop: Computer Add-Ons: Computer Memory: Corsair 2GB DDR2 SODIMM Memory (PC2-5300) - Web Only

*Corsair 2GB DDR2 SODIMM Memory (PC2-5300) - Web Only*










More memory equals more performance. Upgrade your laptop or Macbook's processing punch with a 2GB stick of memory from Corsair. With a reputation built-on extensive testing in demanding gaming and office applications, you'll experience remarkably enhanced performance in every thing you do.

WebID:	10101417
Mfr. Part Number:	VS2GSDS667D2 G
Capacity	2GB
Configuration	200-Pin
Notebook or Desktop Memory	Notebook
PC or Mac Memory	PC/Mac
Speed	667MHz
Type	DDR2 SDRAM
Warranty	Lifetime


------

$29.99 2GB desktop RAM

Future Shop: Computer Add-Ons: Computer Memory: Corsair 2GB DDR2 PC DIMM Memory (PC2-5300) - Web Only

*Corsair 2GB DDR2 PC DIMM Memory (PC2-5300) - Web Only*










WebID:	10101433
Mfr. Part Number:	VS2GB667D2 G
Capacity	2GB
Configuration	240-Pin
Notebook or Desktop Memory	Desktop
PC or Mac Memory	PC, Mac
Speed	667MHz
Type	DDR2 SDRAM
Warranty	Lifetime
.


----------



## lindmar

Buy Corsair Value Select PC2-5300 4GB 2X2GB DDR2-667 200PIN SODIMM Dual Channel Memory Kit

Corsair 4GB So-DIMM
$68 plus $3.99 shipping.

Very good deal for imac/macbook/macbook pro/mini ram


----------



## doubles87

i got 4gb (2x2gb) for 77 including shipping and all from online FutureShop


----------



## HowEver

Future Shop: Computer Add-Ons: Computer Memory: Kingston 2GB 200-Pin PC2-5300 DDR2 SODIMM Notebook Memory

Kingston 2GB 200-Pin PC2-5300 DDR2 SODIMM Notebook Memory

Our price:	$68.99
Discount:	-$34.00
*Sale Price:	$34.99*

Sale Ends:
10/23/2008

Increase your system speed and performance with Kingston memory. It’s easy to Install and 100% compatible. Kingston 667MHz DDR2 SODIMMS provides high speed, quality and performance. This 2GB 200 Pin gold-plated SODIMM is ideal for your DDR2-based notebook computer and is backed by a lifetime warranty.

WebID:	10101436
Mfr. Part Number:	RMN2-667/2G
Capacity	2GB
Configuration	200-Pin
Notebook or Desktop Memory	Notebook
PC or Mac Memory	PC, Mac
Speed	667MHz
Type	DDR2 SDRAM
Warranty	Lifetime


----------



## HowEver

Still available.



HowEver said:


> Future Shop: Computer Add-Ons: Computer Memory: Kingston 2GB 200-Pin PC2-5300 DDR2 SODIMM Notebook Memory
> 
> Kingston 2GB 200-Pin PC2-5300 DDR2 SODIMM Notebook Memory
> 
> Our price:	$68.99
> Discount:	-$34.00
> *Sale Price:	$34.99*
> 
> Sale Ends:
> 10/23/2008
> 
> Increase your system speed and performance with Kingston memory. It’s easy to Install and 100% compatible. Kingston 667MHz DDR2 SODIMMS provides high speed, quality and performance. This 2GB 200 Pin gold-plated SODIMM is ideal for your DDR2-based notebook computer and is backed by a lifetime warranty.
> 
> WebID:	10101436
> Mfr. Part Number:	RMN2-667/2G
> Capacity	2GB
> Configuration	200-Pin
> Notebook or Desktop Memory	Notebook
> PC or Mac Memory	PC, Mac
> Speed	667MHz
> Type	DDR2 SDRAM
> Warranty	Lifetime


----------



## a4racer

*Noob question...*

Looking to upgrade the RAM on my 17" Powerbook G4 (1.67 Ghz), stock with 512 MB. What type of RAM should I be on the lookout for, I know there are two "slots" for RAM, can I put a GB RAM in each?


----------



## FeXL

Yes, you can put a GB in each slot, we've done that with our identical PB.

Purchased from Canada RAM. You will find ringing endorsements for them throughout this site.


----------



## mc3251

> Crucial RAM is good ram -- the point was just one example to illustrate that *generic* memory (even a good name brand) is subject to change and go out of spec for some machines


 quote from CanadaRAM

I just used Crucial to double the memory in my early 2008 MBP, to 4 gigs.
It is perfectly fine memory...and yes I bought it from CandaRAM, and they rock!
/michael


----------



## mc3251

CandaRam are good, but their affiliate CanadaRAM are better.


----------



## vistokid

Looking for a couple 2GB sticks for my 20' 2.0 GHz. 

Any good deals right now? Seems like the Future Shop price is back up to normal.

Thanks


----------



## DDKD726

This would work for the iMacs and Macbooks I think...

Canada Computers - Memory > Notebook Memory > DDR2 667 PC2-5300 : Corsair ValueSelect 2GB 200-Pin DDR2 SO-DIMM DDR2 667 (PC2 5300) Notebook Memory (VS2GSDS667D2).

2gig stick for $32.


----------



## monokitty

Does anyone have a wicked deal on a 4G kit of 1066 MHz RAM?


----------



## joltguy

Lars said:


> Does anyone have a wicked deal on a 4G kit of 1066 MHz RAM?


I've been looking at upgrading the RAM in my unibody MBP to 4GB, and this Kingston kit for $118 @ newegg.ca seems reasonable:

Newegg.ca - Kingston 4GB (2 x 2GB) DDR3 1066 (PC8500) Dual Channel Kit Memory For Apple Model KTA-MB1066K2/4G

The thing that has me concerned is that it matches all specs _except_ the number of pins. This kit says its 204-pin, while user's guide that came with my Mac says I should be looking for 200-pin. The newegg user reviews claim success installing this kit in the MBP so I'm not sure what to think, especially since all the 200-pin modules I see don't match any of the other requirements.


----------



## mcfadden99

I am looking for a suggestion of what ram to put in my new 2.8 24" imac. Looking to upgrade to 4 GB. What brands/ models would work best? Where is a good place to pick it up?

THANKS!


----------



## mc3251

If you'd like a good Canadian source that is Mac knowlegeable and good prices, check out Canada Ram. They are here in Victoria and have a website that will tell you what they have. 
I am using Crucial in my MBP and it is just fine.


----------



## IllusionX

I'm using crucial in my macbook aswell.

btw, do newegg.ca ship from the states via UPS? if so, does that mean massive brokerage fee??


----------



## iheartmac

So I'm buying some RAM for my MacPro and in the system profiler it states my machine takes '667 MHz DDR2 FB-DIMM'

so should i get this:

Kingston 4GB 1X4GB PC2-5300 DDR2-667 ECC Registered FB-DIMM CL5 Memory - DirectCanada

or this:

Future Shop: Computer Add-Ons: Computer Memory: Crucial DDRII 667 2GB Laptop Memory

I want 8 gigs and it seems the futureshop is a better deal for sure.


----------



## kloan

The second link laptop memory, you don't want that.


----------



## iheartmac

oh yeah, good point.


----------



## dusanv

iheartmac said:


> So I'm buying some RAM for my MacPro and in the system profiler it states my machine takes '667 MHz DDR2 FB-DIMM'
> 
> so should i get this:
> 
> Kingston 4GB 1X4GB PC2-5300 DDR2-667 ECC Registered FB-DIMM CL5 Memory - DirectCanada
> 
> or this:
> 
> Future Shop: Computer Add-Ons: Computer Memory: Crucial DDRII 667 2GB Laptop Memory
> 
> I want 8 gigs and it seems the futureshop is a better deal for sure.


Don't get the top one either since it doesn't have the heat sinks Mac Pro RAM requires (unless you fancy memory errors all the time). Get the proper Mac Pro RAM from CanadaRAM (I'm not affiliated, just a happy customer). I didn't bother with Kingston (brand name) last time I bought so I got the 'certified' stuff they have. Works just like a hoot (had it for a year now).


----------



## Larry Jorgenson

dusanv said:


> Get the proper Mac Pro RAM from CanadaRAM (I'm not affiliated, just a happy customer).



No offence but I haven't yet found a Canadian retailer, online or otherwise, that has affordable prices. I've had good luck on eBay with sellers like ramdirect, fastflashstore, and tubabug. Here's one example:

MAJOR 2GB DDR2 PC2 5300 667MHZ DIMM 2 GB 240 PIN CL 5 on eBay.ca (item 130321186636 end time 29-Jul-09 18:31:29 EDT)


----------



## pm-r

Larry Jorgenson said:


> No offence but I haven't yet found a Canadian retailer, online or otherwise, that has affordable prices. I've had good luck on eBay with sellers like ramdirect, fastflashstore, and tubabug. ...


You've got to be kidding!!!

Have you not been to CanadaRam http://canadaram.com/macram.htm ???

Sure you might find something a bit cheaper somewhere for some cheap 'crap RAM' but I'd suggest you check the support and your time spent when something goes goofy with such chips.

You're gonna get the proper 'GOOD' Mac RAM and proper support from CanadaRam and at a reasonable good price.

I'm not affiliated with CanadaRam in any way, I'm just a VERY satisfied customer and the same goes and as experienced with all my clients who have used their products.

Patrick Mead-Robins
Mac Solutions
250-652-1860
-----------------------------


----------



## maximusbibicus

Larry Jorgenson said:


> No offence but I haven't yet found a Canadian retailer, online or otherwise, that has affordable prices. I've had good luck on eBay with sellers like ramdirect, fastflashstore, and tubabug. Here's one example:
> 
> MAJOR 2GB DDR2 PC2 5300 667MHZ DIMM 2 GB 240 PIN CL 5 on eBay.ca (item 130321186636 end time 29-Jul-09 18:31:29 EDT)


You've got to be kidding!!! ( is there an echo here?)

Another satisfied customer of CanadaRam here. Great service, good pricing. Depending on your order you can qualify for free shipping too.


----------



## Larry Jorgenson

pm-r said:


> You've got to be kidding!!!


OK, all you canadaram.com lovers - I am NOT bashing canadaram.com. Read my comment again, then read the rest of this message below.



pm-r said:


> Have you not been to CanadaRam http://canadaram.com/macram.htm ???


Absolutely. I always shop around when looking for RAM and would much rather buy from a Canadian source than have to wait for the shipment to come across the border. They are probably one of the most affordable Canadian sources for RAM. But, I have always been able to find better prices on eBay and my personal choice is to take the risk and save a few bucks. I thought I'd share that comment with iheartmac in case they found it useful since they



pm-r said:


> Sure you might find something a bit cheaper somewhere for some cheap 'crap RAM' but I'd suggest you check the support and your time spent when something goes goofy with such chips.


I have personally purchased several pieces of RAM from the sellers I mentioned and have had zero issues with any. Maybe I'm just lucky but if you shop smartly, get the seller to guarantee compatibility with your particular machine, and understand his/her warranty policy up front then you should have no problem. I often consider the risks you point out when buying RAM and sometimes it is worth it to buy from a trusted source if there is any doubt about a lower priced source. But, take a look at the following examples. if you're on a limited budget or upgrading a machine that's worth less $ than the RAM from Canadaram.com will you still not take the risk on the cheaper RAM?

eMac 1.25 GHz machine 2 X 512MB = 1GB. 
Canadaram.com: $60 + $8 shipping = $68 ($86 for Kingston brand).
eBay 380143130518 (tubabug) = US$37 + $2 shipping = approx. CAD$42

iMac G3 Slot Load 2 X 512MB = 1GB
Canadaram.com: $64 + $8 shipping = $72 ($204 for Kingston brand).
eBay 370235134276 (tubabug) = US$45 + $2 shipping = approx. CAD$51

MacBook 2 X 2GB = 4GB
Canadaram.com: $84 + $8 shipping = $92 ($110 for Kingston brand).
eBay 110414269593 (fastflashstore) = US$44 + FREE Shipping = approx. CAD$48

Mac Pro 1 X 4GB
Canadaram.com: $206 + $8 shipping = $214 ($221 for Kingston brand).
eBay: Hmmm not finding any 1 X 4GB auctions but check out 130318754611 for 2 X 4GB for US$179 + 20 shipping = approx. CAD$215. This works out to about $107 per 4GB or half price of canadaram.com.

For the older systems, for me, it's a no brainer. But even for the newer systems can you justify spending nearly twice as much on your machine? Clearly you've made up your mind that it is worth it and I respect that position. I only offered my comment initially to suggest that there are reputable sellers on eBay that sell guaranteed compatible RAM for a lower cost than any retailer I've ever found that is located in Canada. I thought that's what the purpose of this thread was?

I guess what I really want to say is why can't Canadian retailers offer lower prices so cheapskates like me don't have to go cross border shopping? I'd gladly pay a few bucks more so that I could avoid any possible duty at the post office and get my item in 3 days instead of 3 weeks. But I won't pay 40%-100% more as in the examples above.

Cheers!


----------



## CanadaRAM

I don't have any idea what brand or quality of RAM is being offered. But I do know the wholesale prices on quality RAM and I can assure you that the Canadian price on good RAM is competitive between Canadian online sellers - nobody is marking up the product a huge amount. Put another way, the price reflects the cost of the goods, and if we could sell quality RAM cheaper, we would.

Problems:
You gave the example of 4 GB 667 FBDIMMs, but you misstated our pricing - our price on the kit of 2 x 4 FBDIMMs is $281, not $412. Your claim of half price is erroneous.

In your previous post you linked: MAJOR 2GB DDR2 PC2 5300 667MHZ DIMM 2 GB 240 PIN CL 5 on eBay.ca (item 130321186636). That RAM is not FBDIMMs and not compatible with any MacPro. It might possibly be usable in an iMac G5 iSight or a Dual-core PowerMac G5 but it is 667 MHz and not 533 MHz.

In the end:
It's all about risk to the buyer. If you want free or $2 shipping from the US, you'll get the RAM put into an envelope in US Mail, no tracking no insurance. 97% of the time you'll be lucky -- some of the time you'll be losing your money. 

To claim on warranty from a US seller, or if you get DOA product, you'll pay shipping both ways to the US to get it replaced. On SODIMMs that could cost more than the RAM is worth.

If you want to take the risk, that's up to you

If you want warranty serviced in Canada, insured, trackable shipping with no customs brokerage or additional courier charges, new memory, free shipping DOA policy, guaranteed compatibility and a brick and mortar Canadian business that has been around for years, then there's that option at ours and several other reputable businesses here in Canada.

PS
Read the fine print -- tubabug 380143130518, 370235134276: that RAM is *used memory*. Please don't be comparing used product against new. No, I'm being too polite here. The fact that you would hold up used RAM against our prices and pass it off as a valid comparison without mentioning that little detail pxxxxxes me off mightily.



> I have personally purchased several pieces of RAM from the sellers I mentioned and have had zero issues with any. Maybe I'm just lucky but if you shop smartly, get the seller to guarantee compatibility with your particular machine, and understand his/her warranty policy up front then you should have no problem. I often consider the risks you point out when buying RAM and sometimes it is worth it to buy from a trusted source if there is any doubt about a lower priced source. But, take a look at the following examples. if you're on a limited budget or upgrading a machine that's worth less $ than the RAM from Canadaram.com will you still not take the risk on the cheaper RAM?
> 
> eMac 1.25 GHz machine 2 X 512MB = 1GB.
> Canadaram.com: $60 + $8 shipping = $68 ($86 for Kingston brand).
> eBay 380143130518 (tubabug) = US$37 + $2 shipping = approx. CAD$42
> 
> iMac G3 Slot Load 2 X 512MB = 1GB
> Canadaram.com: $64 + $8 shipping = $72 ($204 for Kingston brand).
> eBay 370235134276 (tubabug) = US$45 + $2 shipping = approx. CAD$51
> 
> MacBook 2 X 2GB = 4GB
> Canadaram.com: $84 + $8 shipping = $92 ($110 for Kingston brand).
> eBay 110414269593 (fastflashstore) = US$44 + FREE Shipping = approx. CAD$48
> 
> Mac Pro 1 X 4GB
> Canadaram.com: $206 + $8 shipping = $214 ($221 for Kingston brand).
> eBay: Hmmm not finding any 1 X 4GB auctions but check out 130318754611 for 2 X 4GB for US$179 + 20 shipping = approx. CAD$215. This works out to about $107 per 4GB or half price of canadaram.com.
> 
> For the older systems, for me, it's a no brainer. But even for the newer systems can you justify spending nearly twice as much on your machine? Clearly you've made up your mind that it is worth it and I respect that position. I only offered my comment initially to suggest that there are reputable sellers on eBay that sell guaranteed compatible RAM for a lower cost than any retailer I've ever found that is located in Canada. I thought that's what the purpose of this thread was?
> 
> I guess what I really want to say is why can't Canadian retailers offer lower prices so cheapskates like me don't have to go cross border shopping? I'd gladly pay a few bucks more so that I could avoid any possible duty at the post office and get my item in 3 days instead of 3 weeks. But I won't pay 40%-100% more as in the examples above.


----------



## iheartmac

Oh man. I ordered the Kingston RAM and now I see all these recent posts! So the Kingston RAM isn't any good because of over heating in a MacPro? It seemed like a good deal($231 for 8gb plus air shipping) but if it's going to read errors then I don't want it. Can anyone confirm or enlighten me on this sitch?

Also I was going to pop out 2 of the 512mb sticks from the 8 that I already have and put in these 2 4gb sticks that i just bought. That would be a total of 11gb of RAM! Should I be worried about mixing brands and sizes?

This is all because of Logic 9(and a few other plugin packs that I recently purchased) which I'm very excited to get in the mail this week. I just need my machine to run like a dream for up coming audio projects I'm working on.


----------



## CanadaRAM

iheartmac said:


> Oh man. I ordered the Kingston RAM and now I see all these recent posts! So the Kingston RAM isn't any good because of over heating in a MacPro? It seemed like a good deal($231 for 8gb plus air shipping) but if it's going to read errors then I don't want it. Can anyone confirm or enlighten me on this sitch?
> 
> Also I was going to pop out 2 of the 512mb sticks from the 8 that I already have and put in these 2 4gb sticks that i just bought. That would be a total of 11gb of RAM! Should I be worried about mixing brands and sizes?
> 
> This is all because of Logic 9(and a few other plugin packs that I recently purchased) which I'm very excited to get in the mail this week. I just need my machine to run like a dream for up coming audio projects I'm working on.


Kingston RAM is good quality RAM. But you have to order the correct Kingston model for your machine, and the linked Kingston ValueRAM isn't it. You'll need to send that back and order Kingston #KTA-MP667AK2/8G, which, unfortunately, that seller does not list.

There is no major problem with mixing sizes of RAM, however there is a benefit in the MacPro machines to installing RAM in matched sets of 4 (or sets of 3 in the new Nehalem DDR3 MacPros). Also, on the DDR2 MacPros, populate the sockets starting with your largest RAM in this order: Riser A Socket 1, A2; B1, B2; A3, A4; B3, B4

So one of your options would be to go with 4 x 2 GB modules instead, and leave 4 x 512 in the 3 and 4 sockets of each riser.


----------



## iheartmac

CanadaRAM said:


> Kingston RAM is good quality RAM. But you have to order the correct Kingston model for your machine, and the linked Kingston ValueRAM isn't it. You'll need to send that back and order Kingston #KTA-MP667AK2/8G, which, unfortunately, that seller does not list.
> 
> There is no major problem with mixing sizes of RAM, however there is a benefit in the MacPro machines to installing RAM in matched sets of 4 (or sets of 3 in the new Nehalem DDR3 MacPros). Also, on the DDR2 MacPros, populate the sockets starting with your largest RAM in this order: Riser A Socket 1, A2; B1, B2; A3, A4; B3, B4
> 
> So one of your options would be to go with 4 x 2 GB modules instead, and leave 4 x 512 in the 3 and 4 sockets of each riser.


I really appreciate the help. It looks like it won't be too much of a problem returning the unopened RAM. I'll be ordering the RAM you suggested right now from CanadaRAM.


----------



## iheartmac

After a handful of false starts I finally got it all sorted out and installed the RAM properly. Thanks to everyone for the help. This thing is pretty smoking....








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Rukus

Since were on the topic of juicing up your machine with more ram, maybe someone can answer this for me. My understanding is that any machine running a 32 bit OS can't take advantage of more than 4 GB of ram due to addressing limitations. Is that incorrect? Or are you just maxing things out in anticipation of snow leopard?

Thanks.


----------



## pm-r

Rukus said:


> Since were on the topic of juicing up your machine with more ram, maybe someone can answer this for me. My understanding is that any machine running a 32 bit OS can't take advantage of more than 4 GB of ram due to addressing limitations. Is that incorrect? Or are you just maxing things out in anticipation of snow leopard?
> 
> Thanks.


Sort of. 

"Because hardware with 32-bit addressing can only work with 4GB of RAM at once, special tricks such as Intel's PAE (Physical Address Extension) are needed to take advantage of more physical RAM (below right). PAE can give the system more breathing room in the amount of RAM it has access to, an important factor in reducing the kernel's need to page memory in and out to a relatively slow hard drive. ..."

Read more at:
AppleInsider | Road to Mac OS X Snow Leopard: 64-bits, Santa Rosa, and more

Patrick Mead-Robins
Mac Solutions
250-652-1860
-----------------------------


----------



## vic77

*RAM question*

I am going to buy $1399 MacBook Pro 13", this will be my first mac and I need an expert advice. Is it better to have RAM and HD expanded by apple or is it something that can be done later for less $$$? Where would you go to do it?


----------



## EvanPitts

^^^
Later for less - Apple will charge top price for such things...


----------



## pm-r

vic77 said:


> I am going to buy $1399 MacBook Pro 13", this will be my first mac and I need an expert advice. Is it better to have RAM and HD expanded by apple or is it something that can be done later for less $$$? Where would you go to do it?


(( p g )) had some good advice that you might want to read in another thread:
http://www.ehmac.ca/anything-mac/78656-student-first-time-mac-buyer-seeks-advice-2.html

Edit: Yes you can do any upgrades yourself if you have the proper tools, see:
http://manuals.info.apple.com/en_US/MacBook_Pro_13inch_Mid2009.pdf

Apple 13-inch MacBook Pro Review

PS: Apple cost for 4 GB = $120.00

CanadaRam cost:
4096 Mb Kit (2x2G)	Kingston KTA-MB1066K2/4GIn Stock BC & QC* $101
Certified 50222x2 In Stock * $92
Crucial CT25664BC1067x2 $84
Canada RAM sells memory in Canada - Apple MacBook Pro Intel CoreDuo and Core2Duo Santa Rosa and Penryn

Patrick Mead-Robins
Mac Solutions
250-652-1860
-----------------------------


----------



## vic77

Thank you for the info pm-r. 

I found this hard drive on e-bay. is it a good one?

250GB HARD DRIVE FOR Apple MacBook / Pro Laptop on eBay.ca (item 300316610276 end time 18-Aug-09 19:47:22 EDT)


----------



## HowEver

As good as their feedback is, I wouldn't buy a hard drive on eBay.

If you get a dud, you are immediately dealing with the manufacturer, not the seller.

Compare using the "Shopping" link in the upper right of this screen. Buy something you can return to a store (preferably with no shipping and no restocking fee) if it doesn't work when you get it home.






vic77 said:


> Thank you for the info pm-r.
> 
> I found this hard drive on e-bay. is it a good one?
> 
> 250GB HARD DRIVE FOR Apple MacBook / Pro Laptop on eBay.ca (item 300316610276 end time 18-Aug-09 19:47:22 EDT)


----------



## pm-r

vic77 said:


> Thank you for the info pm-r.
> 
> I found this hard drive on e-bay. is it a good one?
> 
> 250GB HARD DRIVE FOR Apple MacBook / Pro Laptop on eBay.ca (item 300316610276 end time 18-Aug-09 19:47:22 EDT)


Hmmm,,, a 7200 RPM drive in a 13" MBP????

I'd definitely do some homework and checking before going that route!!! Heat, noise, battery drain etc. etc. And dealing with a US ebay dealer - definitely NOT something I would recommend thanks!!!

And just to harp once again, and to save you save cross-border hassles etc., you'd be better off dealing with CanadaRam and end up with a proper recommended drive at about the same price when you consider exchange and shipping etc.

Check it out:
Laptop Hard Drive, 2.5” Hard Drives, SATA Laptop Drive, Serial ATA From CanadaRAM

BTW: I have no affiliation with CanadaRam - just a very satisfied customer along with all my clients.

Patrick Mead-Robins
Mac Solutions
250-652-1860
-----------------------------


----------



## benmossm

I don't know, the harddrive upgrades on apple aren't usually that off from normal prices, and you get the machine with the drive in and ready to go.

The ram prices however are quite high, and it'd be better to just CanadaRAM it later to save some coin.


----------



## vic77

Thank you, guys. You are so helpful.


----------



## MikeyMac

It's been a while since this has been updated.

Has anyone seen any new specials kicking around? Just bought myself a 13" mbp.


----------



## HowEver

Nothing off the top of my head, but this site is always good:

Search. Compare. Buy. - Canadian Online Shopping Search and Comparison! - Powered by PriceCanada.com



MikeyMac said:


> It's been a while since this has been updated.
> 
> Has anyone seen any new specials kicking around? Just bought myself a 13" mbp.


----------



## Womprat

Recommendations for RAM
G5 2.0 Dual Processor (4 RAM Slots)

PC 3200 RAM, DDR1? I'd like to add 2 x 1024 MB sticks. Tiger Direct has "Centon" for around $50, but would that be compatible? Or should I be looking at Kingston RAM. 

Thanks,

Michael


----------



## Larry Jorgenson

Womprat said:


> Recommendations for RAM
> G5 2.0 Dual Processor (4 RAM Slots)
> 
> PC 3200 RAM, DDR1? I'd like to add 2 x 1024 MB sticks. Tiger Direct has "Centon" for around $50, but would that be compatible? Or should I be looking at Kingston RAM.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Michael


Looks like the Apple compatible Centon brand at Tigerdirect is $57 for 1GB so $114 for two. Compare these alternatives. Everyone seems to praise CanadaRam on this board so should be a safer bet that TigerDirect. I've bought from NCIX before too though without issue.

Canada RAM sells memory in Canada - Apple Macintosh PowerMac G5 DualCore, Single and Dual Processor RAM $94 for 2 X 1GB Kit ($120 for kingston)
http://ncix.com/products/index.php?sku=41721&vpn=KTA-G5400/2G&manufacture=Kingston $102 for 2 X 1GB kit

Larry
Humboldt, SK


----------



## Puccasaurus

Seems like the place to ask...

On the CanadaRAM page for Intel minis it lists "Certified 50222x2 In Stock * $141". But the model it's listed under says "Macintosh Mini March 2009 Core2Duo".

Link: Canada RAM sells memory in Canada - Apple Macintosh Mac Mini Intel and G4

I have the "Late 2009" mini. Will this Certified 50222 pair work in mine?

(Apple Store quoted me $220 + $69 install + tax for 4 gigs. I couldn't hang up fast enough...!)


----------



## CanadaRAM

Puccasaurus said:


> Seems like the place to ask...
> 
> On the CanadaRAM page for Intel minis it lists "Certified 50222x2 In Stock * $141". But the model it's listed under says "Macintosh Mini March 2009 Core2Duo".
> 
> Link: Canada RAM sells memory in Canada - Apple Macintosh Mac Mini Intel and G4
> 
> I have the "Late 2009" mini. Will this Certified 50222 pair work in mine?
> 
> (Apple Store quoted me $220 + $69 install + tax for 4 gigs. I couldn't hang up fast enough...!)


Yes, the same DDR3 RAM fits all the Minis/MacBooks and iMacs since the introduction of the new DDR3 machines


----------



## Puccasaurus

Thanks -- I've ordered from CanadaRAM in the past and they are excellent if any one is wondering  But you can probably tell that by now...


----------



## screature

Best RAM prices I have ever seen are at OEMPCWorld.com I have ordered from them many times, fast reliable service and they will take back your old RAM.


----------



## The Doug

Some quick, possibly stupid questions - I'm thinking of adding 1 or 2 gigs of RAM to my venerable Power Mac G5 2.0 Ghz dualie (Rev A from 2003). Might as well give it one last juice-up before I get a new machine later this year.

Is its required RAM easily available these days, what kind of pricing would I be looking at, and where should I buy (I'm in Qc.)?


----------



## CanadaRAM

The Doug said:


> Some quick, possibly stupid questions - I'm thinking of adding 1 or 2 gigs of RAM to my venerable Power Mac G5 2.0 Ghz dualie (Rev A from 2003). Might as well give it one last juice-up before I get a new machine later this year.
> 
> Is its required RAM easily available these days, what kind of pricing would I be looking at, and where should I buy (I'm in Qc.)?


Yes, the RAM is available

Since you have the Dual Processor model from 2003, you need to get PC3200 DIMMs in matching pairs. (the G5 went to DDR2 RAM when it changed to DualCore in Oct. 2005)

On this machine we really recommend getting Apple-compatible-guaranteed RAM, as some generic PC3200 (including the Kingston ValueRAM) can be incompatible.

PM me for more specific information.


----------



## mortys11

*Owc*

I just bought 8gb from OWC.

Ordered it Thursday Night it was sitting at my office (in Toronto) when i got there at 10:30 am next day.....AMAZING!


----------



## meall

mortys11 said:


> I just bought 8gb from OWC.
> 
> Ordered it Thursday Night it was sitting at my office (in Toronto) when i got there at 10:30 am next day.....AMAZING!


4 Gb modules are still too expensive those days... But they make a good computer way better for sure


----------



## EggWhite

I have been trying to figure out what to do for a MacPro1,1 memory upgrade. I am looking to buy a used one with only 1GB of ram. I want to upgrade the ram but getting ECC ram is more expensive and also harder to find locally. I have been trying to look online to see if you can use non-ecc ram. It seems like you can, but you need to pull out all ecc ram first. Is that correct?

I was looking into this pair here: Canada Computers - Memory > Desktop Memory > DDR2 800 PC2-6400+ : Corsair XMS2 TWIN2X4096-6400C5DHX Matched Pairs 4GB Kit (2x2GB) PC6400 DDR2-800 CL 5-5-5-18 240-pin Dual Channel DHX Memory .


----------



## CanadaRAM

EggWhite said:


> I have been trying to figure out what to do for a MacPro1,1 memory upgrade. I am looking to buy a used one with only 1GB of ram. I want to upgrade the ram but getting ECC ram is more expensive and also harder to find locally. I have been trying to look online to see if you can use non-ecc ram. It seems like you can, but you need to pull out all ecc ram first. Is that correct?
> 
> I was looking into this pair here: Canada Computers - Memory > Desktop Memory > DDR2 800 PC2-6400+ : Corsair XMS2 TWIN2X4096-6400C5DHX Matched Pairs 4GB Kit (2x2GB) PC6400 DDR2-800 CL 5-5-5-18 240-pin Dual Channel DHX Memory .


Hold the phone

On a MacPro you do not get a choice of ECC or non ECC. You also do not get to install regular DDR2 RAM, ECC or otherwise. 

The MacPro requires DDR2 FB-DIMMs, which are completely different than DDR DIMMs or DDR2 DIMMs

Your MacPro1,1 (first generaion) specifically requires 667 MHz FB-DIMMs with the apple-approved-style large heatsinks. Do not buy anything that does not say it is particularly for the MacPro.


----------



## EggWhite

This is one of the threads I found. I must be miss-understanding what they are saying then.

ECC vs Non ECC Memory - Mac Forums


----------



## meall

EggWhite said:


> This is one of the threads I found. I must be miss-understanding what they are saying then.
> 
> ECC vs Non ECC Memory - Mac Forums


It may depends on the models, but I remember that the very first Mac Pro was very specific on the type of RAM to be used in it.


----------



## pm-r

EggWhite said:


> This is one of the threads I found. I must be miss-understanding what they are saying then.
> 
> ECC vs Non ECC Memory - Mac Forums


Heed the good and experienced CanadaRam advice, you won't find anything more accurate.

And the article you refer to is months prior to the release of the Mac Pro model you're talking about whose Introduction Date: was August 7, 2006.

Patrick
-------


----------



## screature

CanadaRAM said:


> Hold the phone
> 
> On a MacPro you do not get a choice of ECC or non ECC. You also do not get to install regular DDR2 RAM, ECC or otherwise.
> 
> The MacPro requires DDR2 FB-DIMMs, which are completely different than DDR DIMMs
> 
> Your MacPro1,1 (first generaion) specifically requires 667 MHz FB-DIMMs with the apple-approved-style large heatsinks. Do not buy anything that does not say it is particularly for the MacPro.


I own a Mac Pro Gen 1.1., 'tis true. Trust CanadaRAM, don't get the wrong RAM or you will be sorry.


----------



## CanadaRAM

EggWhite said:


> This is one of the threads I found. I must be miss-understanding what they are saying then.
> 
> ECC vs Non ECC Memory - Mac Forums


That ECC vs non-ECC discussion is pertinent only the the *PowerMac G5* models. Note the date on the posting, 2006.


----------



## EggWhite

*Log in*

Thanks for clearing it up for me. I assumed that thread was for the macpro since my search was for macpro and that was the first result. I will just have to live with 1gb and save up for the 4gb I want.


----------



## meall

EggWhite said:


> Thanks for clearing it up for me. I assumed that thread was for the macpro since my search was for macpro and that was the first result. I will just have to live with 1gb and save up for the 4gb I want.


It may depends on what you are trying to do, because I Gb is not enough for most tasks. When I bought my MBP 15" last september, it only had 2 Gb of RAM. For browsing the Internet and so on, it was correct. But any Aperture or even iMovie tasks were slowing the computer to death. I immediately searched for 2x2Gb of RAM upgrade, and the computer became much more what I was expecting from it. 

I suppose that if you are looking for a Mac Pro, it must not be to surf the web and email only. Unless you really get the MP for a killing deal, I would think about it.


----------



## EggWhite

Its mostly for iMovie but also as a file server. I think its a pretty good deal, even when you add the cost to get 4gb of ram it is still less then what mac2sell has. I also can't afford to get anything else at the moment, with my wife on mat leave.

I just need something desperately to use for iMovie. Right now on my MBP it takes 8-10 to do an export of the movies of our son and it runs the CPU at over 70degrees.

Thanks again for everyone's help.


----------



## The Doug

Sincere kudos and many thanks to CanadaRAM for the terrific price, efficient service, and immediate turnaround on my order of a 2 gig Kensington RAM kit for my aging G5 dualie. I installed the kit this morning; all is well and the machine is purring along nicely. It feels quicker and smoother overall. I should have done this long ago...

:clap:


----------



## Bzzliteyr

Another thumbs up to CanadaRAM. They delivered my ram in less than a week and gave me great service.


----------



## mrhud

mortys11 said:


> I just bought 8gb from OWC.
> 
> Ordered it Thursday Night it was sitting at my office (in Toronto) when i got there at 10:30 am next day.....AMAZING!


When ordering through OWC, is there duty that must be paid? I can't find anything on their site that gives information it, so I was wondering if you could give me some info.

Their prices are very reasonable, and given that the dollar is basically at par, it's a no brainer.

Thanks


----------



## CanadaRAM

mrhud said:


> When ordering through OWC, is there duty that must be paid? I can't find anything on their site that gives information it, so I was wondering if you could give me some info.


There is no customs duty on RAM but there is GST plus provincial tax depending on where you are. 
This will be collected from the recipient by the delivery company -- if it is CanadaPost, they will charge $5 for the service of collecting the tax. If it comes by UPS Ground (Standard) then UPS will charge $16 to $30 (and up depending on the value of the shipment) as a brokerage fee. This is in addition to the tax(es) and the shipping. 
FedEx and UPS Air shipping is expensive, but the brokerage fee is covered. Instead, you will be charged an "advancement fee" of approx. $10 for collecting the taxes on behalf of the government.

Factor into your decision the warranty procedure... most if not all US vendors do not offer free warranty return and replacement shipping outside of the USA, even if the product was DOA, which leaves Canadian customers paying both ways on warranty return.


----------



## DDKD726

I'm looking for some 2gb sticks of DDR2. Anyone seen any good deals out there?


----------



## DDKD726

This isn't too bad 4gb of ddr2 for $99.99 Lexar 2 x 2GB DDR2 Laptop Memory (LD4GN2D806CNA) - Best Buy Canada

What are the chances of DDR2 prices dropping lower then this?


----------



## DDKD726

This looks good too for $89.99 Buy the OCZ 4096MB PC5400 DDR2 SODIMM Memory at TigerDirect.ca


----------



## pm-r

Check out the trend
DRAMeXchange -- Price, Transactions, and research inside DRAM/Flash industry


----------



## meall

Wandering if this would work in MBP or iMac:

Newegg.ca - AllComponents 4GB 204-Pin DDR3 SO-DIMM DDR3 1066 (PC3 8500) Laptop Memory Model AC3/SO1066X64/4096

Price is really cheap for a one Gb stick!


----------



## pm-r

meall said:


> Wandering if this would work in MBP or iMac:
> 
> Newegg.ca - AllComponents 4GB 204-Pin DDR3 SO-DIMM DDR3 1066 (PC3 8500) Laptop Memory Model AC3/SO1066X64/4096
> 
> Price is really cheap for a one Gb stick!


It depends on which MBP or iMac model you have.

That's a pretty expensive price for a "one Gb stick" as you called it, but it's actually a 4 GB chip!!


----------



## meall

pm-r said:


> It depends on which MBP or iMac model you have.
> 
> That's a pretty expensive price for a "one Gb stick" as you called it, but it's actually a 4 GB chip!!


Humm, I sure meant to write one 4 Gb stick! 

But for one 4 Gb stick that is a good price.

Both my MBP (First Gen unibody) and iMac (first gen 27") uses that PC3-8500 SODIMM type.

Just wondering if some memory can be "too cheap" for them. Kind of incompatible or such...


----------



## pm-r

Yes, that's a good price and AllComponents makes good RAM, but I'd do some more checking on your *EXACT" Mac model's RAM specs as there are differences and also the total amount that can be installed.

If you want to save yourself all the hassles and pay just a bit more I'd strongly suggest using one of our members canadaram site and get the exact memory and size:
http://www.canadaram.com/macram.html


----------



## meall

Humm, from CanadaRAM site:




> Macintosh MacBook Pro Late 2008 DDR3-1066 RAM 13" and 15" Unibody and March 2009 2.4 GHz Unibody DDR3-1066
> 
> MacBookPro5,1 MacBookPro5,2
> Two sockets, can take 2 x 2 Gb for 4Gb total
> 
> 6 GB was usable under OS 10.5, *however OS 10.6 has disabled the use of 4 GB SODIMMs in these machines.*


So, in that specific case for me, it is no longer an option!

and when you say "just a bit more", here how a bit more is:



> 8192 Mb Kit (2x4G)	Kingston KTA-MB1066K2/8G In Stock QC * $ 339
> Certified 50223x2 In Stock * $ 299
> Mushkin 976644A In Stock * $334


Best price is $299, which represent $120 more. Not counting taxes and shipping.


----------



## pm-r

Gheese, maybe Trevor will come to your rescue tomorrow when he gets back to work, meanwhile go back to the site and select the appropriate RAM and the various price options.

Also in your last post you are showing an 8 GB kit, ie: 2 x 4GB chips, which is double the newegg 4 GB chip size you first posted and is also for the late 2008 MBP which sure isn't the same as your "first generation' model.

And as I said, and you are finding out, you can't always just grab the cheapest memory and expect it to always work.


----------



## meall

pm-r said:


> Also in your last post you are showing an 8 GB kit, ie: 2 x 4GB chips, which is double the newegg 4 GB chip size you first posted and is also for the late 2008 MBP which sure isn't the same as your "first generation' model.


As you mention CanadaRAM is a kit of 8 Gb 2x4Gb. But I did compare the price of both sites with 2x4Gb sticks. It's still $120 more in Canada, not including shipping and taxes. 

Both my 27" iMac (first gen 27") and my MBP late 2008 (first gen unibody) use PC3-8500 memory. That is 100% sure, as when I upgraded my MBP to 4 Gb, I put the original 2x1Gb stick in my iMac (4 slots!) and got 6 Gb. Not bad at this point. But I can see on my MBP with 4 Gb that when I'm running both PS CS5 and Aperture 3.0 at the same time, the MBP seam a bit on the edge. With 6Mb on my iMac, it may be a bit tight. 

As I'm thinking of Final Cut Express or maybe Final Cut Studio (I'm tired of iMovie and iDVD limits!), so maybe a bit more memory would be nice. 

While, considering that the price of 4 Gb sticks dropped that much, and I do not have an immediate need, I can wait too


----------



## pm-r

Ahhh, the old shipping and taxes not included pricing trick. ;-)

You might want to do yourself a favor and download a recent copy of Mactracker http://www.mactracker.ca/ and also head off to Apple Macintosh Computer Specs & Apple Display Specs @ EveryMac.com and check out the various info on memory for your particular Macs.

You'll discover that you can probably install more RAM than what Apple's specs say, and you may even get better performance doing so that even canadaram.com also mentions in the notes depending on the Mac model.


----------



## meall

You're talking to me as if I do not know what I'm talking about in terms of specs. Try me, I know where I'm heading with my Mac hardware. 

But sometimes, it happens that some sticks just won't give good compatibility with Macs, while this seam to be less and less the case with new Macs. Or, simply put differently, some deals are just too good to be true (ex: bad manufacturing).


----------



## pm-r

meall said:


> You're talking to me as if I do not know what I'm talking about in terms of specs. Try me, I know where I'm heading with my Mac hardware.
> 
> But sometimes, it happens that some sticks just won't give good compatibility with Macs, while this seam to be less and less the case with new Macs. Or, simply put differently, some deals are just too good to be true (ex: bad manufacturing).


Hmmm... an interest reply comment especially considering your original post.


> "Wandering if this would work in MBP or iMac:"
> 
> So maybe you were just "Wandering" rather than just "wondering"???
> 
> Anyway, the info for you and others to check has been provided and maybe some others will benefit from it as apparently you "know what I'm talking about in terms of specs".
> 
> Lots of luck with any of your RAM upgrades.


----------



## krs

This subject about RAM compatibility for Macs has come up many times before and CanadaRAM has been kind enough to give us a bit of insight regarding some of the critical parameters that are* not* usually specified but that can determine if a RAM sdtick works in your Mac or not.
Take as an example the listing of 4GB RAM (and 2x2GB RAM) on Newegg:
Newegg.ca - 4GB DDR3 SO-DIMM DDR3 1066
If you scan down that list, you will find (towards the bottom) RAM sticks from a number of manufacturers that specifically mention "Apple" in the RAM title description.
These same manufacturers also have the seemingly identical RAM stick rurther up in the listing - same CAS talency, same timing, same voltage - all the listed specs are identical but the price of the "Apple" RAM is 10 or 20 or 30% more.
Now - is there actually a difference (and what is it) or is this just a sneaky way of RAM manufacturers to squeeze a few more dollars out of the consumer?

I like to save money as much as the next guy, but I also don't want a Mac that crashes at random because of a subtle RAM issue.


----------



## meall

pm-r said:


> So maybe you were just "Wandering" rather than just "wondering"???


Ok, let get something strait here: my mother tongue is not english, and I can do mistake sometimes when using wording.

But, I know my way around computer tech, that is for sure.


----------



## meall

krs said:


> I like to save money as much as the next guy, but I also don't want a Mac that crashes at random because of a subtle RAM issue.


Exactly my point. I do not know the specific manufacturer that I pointed out in my post. So maybe it is goos RAM, maybe it is not.


----------



## BigDL

I would like to give a huge SHOUT OUT to Canada Ram. I purchased 3 X 4 Gb modules for my iMac 20" (last version) and the latest revision Mac Mini.

The modules all arrived in a timely manner as promised. All of the modules worked fine in my iMac but refused to work in the Mac Mini when they should have.

This problem is not unique to my device as seen here;
Mac Mini (Mid-2010) beeps after Memory upgrade

I contacted Daniel at Canada Ram and OMG what incredible customer service. Very helpful to problem solve the situation back and forth about 4 times.

Then a preemptive resolution was offered that quickly and inexpensively resolved the situation.

Let me assure you in my adult life (as a full time union rep) the time I have spent dealing with and resolving grievances, I know at what point you have a grievance. 

Well let me tell you I did not have a chance to have a grievance. I had a situation, then I had a problem with RAM but the incident never had a chance for my concern to become a grievance. 

The reason I did not have a grievance was because of the excellent, thoughtful, expedient and courteous service from Daniel and the rest of the folks at Canada Ram.

I can not express in words how refreshing an experience it was to deal with Canada Ram. From helpful replies to comments here on Ehmac to the exemplary customer service in continent wide communications.

Again thank you Daniel and thank you Canada Ram

Dana


----------



## slipstream

Awesome thread. Thanks. By the end of it I had figured out whether I needed to upgrade my new iMac's RAM, how much to get, and who to buy it from. Being partial to Canadian businesses and Vancouver Island, I'm going to buy from CanadaRam. They offer 3 options for my application: Kingston, Certified and Mushkin, with a price spread of $85-$104 (2x4GB). How would I pick one of those brands? Any reason not to go cheapest?


----------



## The Doug

Maxed out the RAM in my new iMac this week. _Yah baby._

*Big thanks once again to CanadaRam for excellent pricing & service.* :clap:


----------



## slipstream

Another very satisfied CanadaRam customer here. Great advice and service.


----------

